# The random survey thread



## Burchy314

This is the random survey thread. I will try my best to post up a new survey everyday just so we always have something to do and it will help us get to know eachother a bit more. I think it will be a bit fun :) If you have any good surveys you want to post up you can just message me them and I will post them up!

*OCTOBER*

Spoiler


Spoiler
*October 3rd.*

Have you kissed anyone?

Do you miss anyone right now?

Are you single or taken?

Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours?

Have you ever done any illegal drugs?

How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend?

What color is your hair?

What color are your fingernails?

What color are your toenails?

What color are your eyes?

Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta?

Do you have any piercings?

How about tattoos?

Do you have any pets?

What time did you wake up this morning?

Who was your last phone call to?

What is your middle name?

Have you ever been to Mexico?

Where was your default taken?

Who took it?

Can you drive? legally?

What are you listening to right now?

What song do you want played at your wedding?

How many cd's do you own?

When did you last laugh?

When did you last say i love you?

Can you play an instrument?

If you were a superhero what power would you want?

What is your name?

How old are you?

How old do you look?

Where were you born?

Do you have any siblings?

How tall are you?

What is your heritage?

What shoes do you wear most?

Do you wear any jewlery?

What non-materialistic things make you happy?

What materialistic things make you happy?

Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks?

Have you ever done any type of drug?

What makes you angry and sad?

Do you believe in soulmates and true love?

Who was the last person you dated steadily?


Spoiler
*OCTOBER 4th*
*In 5 words describe*

Your personality

Your dad

Your spouse

Your kid(s)

Your best friend

Your health

Your mood

Your home

*IN 4 WORDS DECSRIBE*

What you like most about people

What you had for lunch yesterday

What you dislike most about people

Your last interaction with your spouse

Your last date

Your last run in with your ex

You last gift

Your last fight with a family member

Your last big issue with your kid(s)

*IN 3 WORDS DESCRIBE*

Ice cream

Disneyland

The USA

Pets

Diet drinks

*IN 2 WORDS DESCRIBE*

Work

Bills

Cell phones

Computers

Candy

*IN 1 WORD DESCRIBE*

The love of your life

The weather

Your mom

Your favorite family member

The one person you can tell ANYTHING to without a worry


Spoiler
*October 5th*

Have you ever been rushed to the hospital in an ambulance?

What was the last city you visited?

Do you have any plans for this weekend?

If you have a job, do you like it?

Have you ever sung in front of a lot of people?

Do people tell you that you have a nice voice?

Are you still in high school?

Do you have your permit or license?

When was the last time you went swimming?

Do you like any kinds of fruit?

What jewlery do you wear everyday?

Are you waiting for something right now?

Do you cry easily?

When was the last time you cried?

What are you looking forward to within the next 3 weeks?

Are your parents still together?

Have you ever been to the gynocolegist? Was it awkward?

Have you ever had a near death experience?

Do you eat a lot of sweets?

Did/Do you play sports in high school?

Have you ever eaten at a Hard Rock Cafe?

What is your favorite kind of animal?

What kind of dip n' dots do you like?

Are you afraid of roller coasters?

What scares you the most in life?


Spoiler
*OCTOBER 6th*
1. How old will you be in five years?

2. Who did you spend at least two hours with today?

3. How tall are you?

4. What do you look forward to most in the next six weeks?

5. What's the last movie you saw?

6. Who was the last person you called?

7. Who was the last person to call you?

8. What was the last text message you received?

9. Who was the last person to leave you a voicemail?

10. Do you prefer to call or text?

11. What were you doing at 12am last night?

12. Are your parents married/separated/divorced?

13. When is the last time you saw your mom?

14. What color are your eyes?

15. Do you own slippers?

16. What are you wearing right now?

17. What is your favorite christmas song?

18. Where is your favorite place to be?

19. Where is your least favorite place to be?

20. Africa-NewZealand-Japan?

21. Where do you think you'll be in 10 years?

22. Do you tan or burn?

23. What did you fear was going to get you at night as a child?

24. What was the last thing that really made you laugh?

25. How many TVs do you have in your house?

26. When did u last get in a argument?

27. Do you have a laptop or desktop computer?

28. Do you sleep with or without clothes on?

29. What color are your walls?

30. How many pillows do you sleep with?

31. What is your favorite season?

32. What do you like about fall?

33. What do you like about winter?

34. What do you like about the summer?

35. What do you like about spring?

36. How many states have you lived in?

37. What states have you lived in?

38. Do you prefer shoes, socks, or bare feet?

39. Are you a social person?

40. What was the last thing you ate?

41. Have you tried escargo?

42. What is your favorite ice cream?

43. What is your favorite dessert?

44. Have you drank a Shirley Temple?

45. What kind of jelly do you like on your PB & J sandwich?

46. Do you like Chinese food?

47. Do you like coffee?

48. How many glasses of water, a day, do you drink on average?

49. What do you drink in the morning?

50. How often do you shower?

51. Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?

52. Do you know how to play poker?


Spoiler
*OCTOBER 7th*
A - Available:

B - Best Friend:

C - Crush:

D - Dad's Name:

E - Easiest Person To Talk To:

F - Favorite Band:

G - Gummy Bears Or Worms:

H - Hometown:

I - Instrument:

J - Job:

K - Kids:

L - Longest Car Ride:

M - Milk Flavor:

N - Number Of Siblings:

O - One Wish:

P - Phobias:

Q - Favorite Quote:

R - Reason To Smile:

S - Song You Last Heard:

T - Time You Woke Up:

U - Unknown Fact About Me:

V - Vegetable:

W - Worst Habits:

X - X-Rays You've Had:

Y - Your Favorite Food:

Z - Zodiac Sign:


Spoiler
*OCTOBER 8th*
If you could live in any other place, where & why?

What animal best represents you & why?

What is the craziest thing you ever did?

If you could meet anyone, who would it be & why?

If you could go back in time & live in any decade, which would it be & why?

If you could have any superpower what would it be?

Whos is your ultimate celebrity crush?

What color best represents you?

What would your life's theme song be?

Who would you cast to play you in a movie?

What celebrity best represents your vision of fashion?

What would your life movie be called?

What is the greatest music video of all time?

If you could star in any t.v. show, which one would it be?

What vehicle best represents you?

If you could bring back 1 famous person from the dead for a day, who & why?

If you became president, what would you do first?

If you got one tattoo, what would it be?

If you were on MTV's Made, what would you ask to be?

Who do you think is the hottest athlete?

Who do you think is the hottest actor/actress?

Who do you think is the hottest musician/singer/rapper?

Who do you think is the hottest t.v. reality star?

What sport best represents you & why?

What is your most missed memory of childhood?

What is your greatest accomplishment?


----------



## Burchy314

*October 3rd.*

Have you kissed anyone? *Yes.*

Do you miss anyone right now? *Not really.*

Are you single or taken? *Single.*

Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours?*Nope.*

Have you ever done any illegal drugs?*Yes.*

How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend? *N/A*

What color is your hair?*Red.*

What color are your fingernails? *Pink.*

What color are your toenails?*Not painted.*

What color are your eyes?*Blueish green.*

Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta?*Uh, not really sure what I am.*

Do you have any piercings? *Nope.*

How about tattoos? *Not yet, but soon hopefully.*

Do you have any pets? *2 dogs, Malcolm and Bella. 3 cats, Stacey, Kelly, and Tigger.*

What time did you wake up this morning? *10:30am-ish?*

Who was your last phone call to? *Elliott.*

What is your middle name? *Elizabeth.*

Have you ever been to Mexico? *Nope.*

Where was your default taken? *South Carolina.*

Who took it? *A professional.*

Can you drive? legally? *Yes, but only with someone who is atleast 21 and has had their license for atleast 3 years lol.*

What are you listening to right now? *Criminal Minds.*

What song do you want played at your wedding? *I have no idea.*

How many cd's do you own?*Uh I have no idea,*

When did you last laugh?*Earlier today.*

When did you last say i love you? *Earlier today to Jayden.*

Can you play an instrument? *No.*

If you were a superhero what power would you want?*To be able to fly.*

What is your name? *Tina.*

How old are you? *18 coming up to 19 next month*

How old do you look? *I get anwhere between 14-16 but sometimes I get 19.*

Where were you born?*Maryland.*

Do you have any siblings? *One brother.*

How tall are you? *5 foot.*

What is your heritage? *I don't even know. I am like 12 different things.*

What shoes do you wear most? *In summer, my black flip flops. In fall/winter, by brown boots.*

Do you wear any jewlery? *I always have a necklace and 3 rings on.*

What non-materialistic things make you happy? *Jayden.*

What materialistic things make you happy? *Phone, tv, laptop.*

Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks? *No.*

Have you ever done any type of drug? *Yes.*

What makes you angry and sad?*Lots of things.*

Do you believe in soulmates and true love? *Not anymore *

Who was the last person you dated steadily? *FOB, Chris.*


----------



## x__amour

Haha, aw! I had just decided to give this another go! That's okay! :lol:

*Have you kissed anyone?*
Yes.

*Do you miss anyone right now?*
Yes.

*Are you single or taken?*
Taken.

*Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours?*
No.

*Have you ever done any illegal drugs?*
No.

*How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend?*
We live together.

*What color is your hair?*
Dark brunette.

*What color are your fingernails?*
Not painted.

*What color are your toenails?*
Black with white polka dots. :lol:

*What color are your eyes?*
Brown, ugh.

*Are you straight edge/emo/punk/goth/prep/ganster?*
Mom? LOL! Um, no. I guess I was always described as "preppy"?

*Do you have any piercings?*
No.

*How about tattoos?*
No.

*Do you have any pets?*
A beta fish. Named Cat. Hahaha.

*What time did you wake up this morning?* 
11:30am-ish.

*Who was your last phone call to?*
My dad.

*What is your middle name?*
I don't have one!

*Have you ever been to Mexico?*
No.

*Where was your default taken?* 
Avatar? Home.

*Who took it?*
Me.

*Can you drive? Legally?*
Yes. Yes. 

*What are you listening to right now?* 
Nothing.

*What song do you want played at your wedding?* 
No idea.

*How many cd's do you own?*
CD's? Those exist?

*When did you last laugh?*
This morning.

*When did you last say "I love you"?*
This morning when Zach left for work.

*Can you play an instrument?*
Yes!

*If you were a superhero what power would you want?*
Flying. For sure.

*What is your name?*
Shannon.

*How old are you?*
19 but turn 20 in 18 days.

*How old do you look?*
It'll be anywhere from 16-21. Usually on the younger side.

*Where were you born?*
Belleville, Illinois.

*Do you have any siblings?* 
5.

*How tall are you?*
5'3''.

*What is your heritage?* 
For the majority, half Caucasian, half Korean. There is other small amounts though.

*What shoes do you wear most?*
Flip flops, hahaha. I don't think it ever ends.

*Do you wear any jewelry?*
My wedding rings. :D

*What non-materialistic things make you happy?*
My family.

*What materialistic things make you happy?*
My phone, laptop, car, etc.

*Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trauma or panic attacks?* 
Yes.

*Have you ever done any type of drug?*
Prescription for pain, yes.

*What makes you angry and sad?*
My idiot sister, ugh. And a few other things.

*Do you believe in soul mates and true love?*
Yes.

*Who was the last person you dated steadily?*
My OH and FOB, Zach.


----------



## annawrigley

Have you kissed anyone? This month no... Ever, well yes

Do you miss anyone right now? Not hugely

Are you single or taken? Single

Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours? No

Have you ever done any illegal drugs? Yes

How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend? -

What color is your hair? Brown

What color are your fingernails? Pinky red

What color are your toenails? Toenail colour

What color are your eyes? Brown

Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta? All

Do you have any piercings? Just ears

How about tattoos? Nope

Do you have any pets? Nope

What time did you wake up this morning? 4 D:

Who was your last phone call to? My friend Katy-Leigh

What is your middle name? Catherine

Have you ever been to Mexico? Ummmm I have been on a boat in Florida and we could see it but I can't remember if we went there :wacko: lol

Where was your default taken? My house

Who took it? Can't remember

Can you drive? legally? No

What are you listening to right now? Criminal Minds also ;)

What song do you want played at your wedding? Noo idea

How many cd's do you own? None!

When did you last laugh? Today at Noah

When did you last say i love you? Today to Noah ;)

Can you play an instrument? Very very very basic piano lol

If you were a superhero what power would you want? Invisibility or ability to flyyyy

What is your name? Anna

How old are you? 19

How old do you look? I would hope 19 lol

Where were you born? York

Do you have any siblings? 2 brothers

How tall are you? 5'2.5''

What is your heritage? Um English, bitta Irish somewhere back there

What shoes do you wear most? UGGs

Do you wear any jewlery? Necklace and bracelet most days

What non-materialistic things make you happy? Noah, friends

What materialistic things make you happy? Tea ;) Phone laptop TV clothes ummm most things that money can buy

Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks? Yes

Have you ever done any type of drug? Yes

What makes you angry and sad? FOB :haha:

Do you believe in soulmates and true love? Believe it when I see it...

Who was the last person you dated steadily? FOB


----------



## EllaAndLyla

October 3rd.

Have you kissed anyone? *Yeah*

Do you miss anyone right now? *Nope*

Are you single or taken? *Taken *

Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours? *Yeah *

Have you ever done any illegal drugs? *Yeah*

How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend? *15 minute drive but were always together*

What color is your hair? *Dark browny/red*

What color are your fingernails? *Plain at the moment*

What color are your toenails? *Pink*

What color are your eyes? *Hazel*

Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta? *Hmmm I suppose I am more punk*

Do you have any piercings? *Ears x2, cartiligde, tragus x2, belly button, tongue, eyebrow*

How about tattoos? *Rose design on my upper arm*

Do you have any pets? *2 husky dogs, 3 cats*

What time did you wake up this morning? *7.30am*

Who was your last phone call to? *My friend Jen*

What is your middle name? *Natalie rose*

Have you ever been to Mexico? *New mexico, if that counts? lol*

Where was your default taken? *Lol got it off google, privacy reasons*

Who took it? *not sure lol*

Can you drive? legally? *Yes and yes*

What are you listening to right now? *Was listening to Oasis*

What song do you want played at your wedding? *Righteous Brothers - Unchained melody*

How many cd's do you own? *none, sold them all, use youtube*

When did you last laugh? *Properly on Saturday night*

When did you last say i love you? *About 1 hour ago*

Can you play an instrument? *Used to play saxophone*

If you were a superhero what power would you want? *Hmmm, to fly, or be invisible*

What is your name? *Real name - Eloisa Natalie Rose C. Call me Ella *

How old are you? *18, 19 so soon!*

How old do you look? *About...12*

Where were you born? *In my home town Epsom!*

Do you have any siblings? *Little sis*

How tall are you? *5 foot 2*

What is your heritage? *My family is originally from Italy and Ireland, with small bits of English and Scottish *

What shoes do you wear most? *Cowboy boots*

Do you wear any jewlery? *A necklace and engagement ring*

What non-materialistic things make you happy? *My babies smile*

What materialistic things make you happy? *moneyyyy and xbox 360*

Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks? *Yeah, many a times*

Have you ever done any type of drug? *Yeah*

What makes you angry and sad? *Sick people that have f**ked up minds*

Do you believe in soulmates and true love? *A little..*

Who was the last person you dated steadily? *My fiancee *


----------



## smatheson

Have you kissed anyone? Not today cause I am sick with strep throat:cry:

Do you miss anyone right now? My baby boy :cry:

Are you single or taken? taken

Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours? nope

Have you ever done any illegal drugs? i used to smoke pot but thats about it.

How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend? Stay with him at his parents house on the weekends but about 5 minutes

What color is your hair? brown

What color are your fingernails? no color

What color are your toenails? none

What color are your eyes? blue

Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta? None lol

Do you have any piercings? Ears

How about tattoos? no but i want one so bad!

Do you have any pets? a dog

What time did you wake up this morning? 4 am

Who was your last phone call to? My MIL to see if she could watch nathan cause im sick and he cant be around me:cry:

What is your middle name? michelle

Have you ever been to Mexico? new mexico lol

Where was your default taken? on bnb?? My neighboorhood pool

Who took it? my mom

Can you drive? legally? yes and yes 

What are you listening to right now? the tv

What song do you want played at your wedding? looks like we made it by shania twain :kiss:

How many cd's do you own? hardly any lol i have an ipod

When did you last laugh? yesterday

When did you last say i love you? this morning

Can you play an instrument? 9 actually

If you were a superhero what power would you want? to be invisible

What is your name? sara

How old are you?
18
How old do you look? idk 18 lol

Where were you born? oregon

Do you have any siblings? nope

How tall are you? 5 6 

What is your heritage? half native american a quarter irish and a quarter scottish

What shoes do you wear most? nikes

Do you wear any jewlery? my engagement ring

What non-materialistic things make you happy? my OH and my LO:cloud9:

What materialistic things make you happy? shoes lol

Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks? yes

Have you ever done any type of drug? just pot

What makes you angry and sad? that I cant see my LO till tomorrow night:cry: I have never been away from him all night:nope:

Do you believe in soulmates and true love? Nope

Who was the last person you dated steadily?


----------



## rainbows_x

October 3rd.

Have you kissed anyone? Yes.

Do you miss anyone right now? A little.

Are you single or taken? Taken :)

Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours? Yes.

Have you ever done any illegal drugs? Yeah.

How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend? I live with him.

What color is your hair? Black/brown.

What color are your fingernails? Grey, sounds horrible but it's really pretty!

What color are your toenails? Hot pink.

What color are your eyes? Hazel.

Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta? I guess a mix of all apart from straight edge & gansta!

Do you have any piercings? Belly, lip & ears.

How about tattoos? None.

Do you have any pets? Nope.

What time did you wake up this morning? 10.30.

Who was your last phone call to? My best friend :)

What is your middle name? Marie.

Where was your default taken? In mine & OH's old room.

Who took it? Me.

Can you drive? legally? I've driven around Tesco once before lol.

What are you listening to right now? The bedtime story on Cbeebies.

What song do you want played at your wedding? Not sure.

How many cd's do you own? No idea.

When did you last laugh? Umm earlier when I beat Ava to the stairgate, I shut it and she said "damn!" she says it all the time, no idea where she got it from though.

When did you last say i love you? Earlier when OH left for work.

Can you play an instrument? Not really.

If you were a superhero what power would you want? Invisibility, I like to be nosey.

What is your name? Donna.

How old are you? 21.

How old do you look? I dunno, some say I look older, but I still get ID'd quite a bit.

Where were you born? Devon.

Do you have any siblings? One sister.

How tall are you? 5"4'

What is your heritage? English & Scottish.

What shoes do you wear most? Flats.

Do you wear any jewlery? Engagment ring, and a different ring every day.

What non-materialistic things make you happy? Hugs from Ava :)

What materialistic things make you happy? Money, nights out, laptop, tv, shopping!

Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks? I have all of those at the moment apart from trauma.

Have you ever done any type of drug? Yep.

What makes you angry and sad? People that hurt other people for no reason.

Do you believe in soulmates and true love? No.

Who was the last person you dated steadily? OH :)


----------



## annawrigley

Ella I'd delete your full name if you're worried about people finding you, it'll come up in Google if anyone happens to Google you :haha:


----------



## amygwen

Have you kissed anyone?
LOL yes. :D

Do you miss anyone right now?
Of course..

Are you single or taken?
Taken.

Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours?
No.

Have you ever done any illegal drugs?
Yes :blush:

How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend?
Like 5 miles.

What color is your hair?
Blonde :D

What color are your fingernails?
Black.

What color are your toenails?
Black.
That's one piece of advice I followed from a gay guy, NEVER paint your toenails different from your finger nails.

What color are your eyes?
Green.

Are you straight edge/emo/punk/goth/prep/ganster?
Preppy.

Do you have any piercings?
I did but they closed up, eyebrow & nose.

How about tattoos?
Yes, one.

Do you have any pets?
Two doggies.

What time did you wake up this morning? 
6am for work.

Who was your last phone call to?
OH.

What is your middle name?
Gwendoline.

Have you ever been to Mexico?
No.

Where was your default taken? 
A restaurant.

Who took it?
My sister.

Can you drive? Legally?
Yep, both.

What are you listening to right now? 
The radio, "You make me wanna" by Usher.

What song do you want played at your wedding? 
No idea.

How many cd's do you own?
Like two.

When did you last laugh?
This afternoon.

When did you last say "I love you"?
Just got off the phone w/ OH.

Can you play an instrument?
Yes, saxophone & piano.

If you were a superhero what power would you want?
X-ray vision ;)

What is your name?
Amy.

How old are you?
21.

How old do you look?
I've been told I look 24 and the majority of people think I look 16.

Where were you born?
Doncaster, England.

Do you have any siblings? 
3.

How tall are you?
5'.

What is your heritage? 
100% British!

What shoes do you wear most?
Flip flops, all day - everyday!

Do you wear any jewelry?
A watch, earrings and my mommy necklace. 

What non-materialistic things make you happy?
My family.

What materialistic things make you happy?
Phone.

Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trauma or panic attacks? 
No.

Have you ever done any type of drug?
Yes.

What makes you angry and sad?
Work & money boooo.

Do you believe in soul mates and true love?
Yes.

Who was the last person you dated steadily?
My OH Alex.


----------



## Rhio92

Have you kissed anyone?
Yep

Do you miss anyone right now?
yes, FOB :dohh:

Are you single or taken?
Single

Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours?
nope

Have you ever done any illegal drugs?
Nope

How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend?
Don't have one :haha:

What color is your hair?
light brown

What color are your fingernails?
purple

What color are your toenails?
red

What color are your eyes?
green/grey/blue

Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta?
erm.... normal? :saywhat:

Do you have any piercings?
2 in each ear

How about tattoos?
not yet

Do you have any pets?
1 cat called Ralph

What time did you wake up this morning?
6am :brat:

Who was your last phone call to?
Care to Learn

What is your middle name?
Hannah

Have you ever been to Mexico?
nope

Where was your default taken?

Who took it?

Can you drive? legally?
noooo

What are you listening to right now?
Jessie J - nobody's perfect

What song do you want played at your wedding?
have nooo idea

How many cd's do you own?
not many tbh

When did you last laugh?
erm.. :/

When did you last say i love you?
earlier to connor :)

Can you play an instrument?
drums kind of

If you were a superhero what power would you want?
invisibility or to fly!

What is your name?
Rhiannon G

How old are you?
19

How old do you look?
like 12

Where were you born?
Nottingham City Hospital, UK

Do you have any siblings?
1 brother, Peter, and 1 Sister, Jasmine who's 1 (6 weeks older than Con)

How tall are you?
5 foot 3 i think


What is your heritage?

What shoes do you wear most?
Silver ballet shoes

Do you wear any jewlery?
no

What non-materialistic things make you happy?
Connor, friends

What materialistic things make you happy?
chocolate, a nice snuggly bed

Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks?
depression since aged 12, although it's clearing up... Suffer from anxiety and panic attacks atm, and trauma still

Have you ever done any type of drug?
nope

What makes you angry and sad?
lots of tyhings

Do you believe in soulmates and true love?
i dont know...

Who was the last person you dated steadily?
FOB...


----------



## MrsEngland

October 3rd.

Have you kissed anyone? *Yes*

Do you miss anyone right now? *Yes big time*

Are you single or taken? *Married*

Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours? *Yes vodka lime and lemonade nom!*

Have you ever done any illegal drugs? *Nopes*

How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend? *I live with my husband*

What color is your hair? *Blonde*

What color are your fingernails? *A pale yellow at the minute*

What color are your toenails? *As above*

What color are your eyes? *Bluey green*

Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta? *Wouldn't define myself by any of these*

Do you have any piercings? *My ears, did have my tongue and bellybuttn until i got pregant*

How about tattoos? *Yup i have a star behind each ear, 4 stars at the base of my neck, my husbands name on my back and delilah's name and DOB on my left wrist*

Do you have any pets? *Not at the minute we are looking at getting a puppy*

What time did you wake up this morning? *i got woken by Delilah at 6.45am*

Who was your last phone call to? *Erm...the estate agents i think*

What is your middle name? *Anne Charlotte*

Have you ever been to Mexico? *Nope not somewhere i've ever wanted to go*

Where was your default taken? *In the hospital*

Who took it? *Me*

Can you drive? legally? *Yes*

What are you listening to right now? *Nothing the telly is on*

What song do you want played at your wedding? *We had lonestar amazed as our first dance*

How many cd's do you own? *Too many*

When did you last laugh? *Probably earlier at delilah*

When did you last say i love you? *When hubby got in from work*

Can you play an instrument?*yes*

If you were a superhero what power would you want? *To be invisible*

What is your name? *Beth*

How old are you? *20*

How old do you look? *Most people think i'm around 20/21*

Where were you born?*Buckinghamshire*

Do you have any siblings?*Yes a younger sister*

How tall are you? *5ft7*

What is your heritage? *?*

What shoes do you wear most? *At the minute my ballet flats*

Do you wear any jewlery? *Wedding and engagement ring, two plaited suede bracelets*

What non-materialistic things make you happy? *My family, friends and daughter*

What materialistic things make you happy? *Shopping in general haha!*

Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks? *Yes to all*

Have you ever done any type of drug? *No only prescription stuff when prescribed*

What makes you angry and sad?*lots of things!*

Do you believe in soulmates and true love? *I'm not sure, i think there is more than one person for alot of people though*

Who was the last person you dated steadily? *My husband*


----------



## xgem27x

Have you kissed anyone? Yes

Do you miss anyone right now? Not really

Are you single or taken? Taken

Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours? Nope

Have you ever done any illegal drugs? Ha yes

How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend? We live together

What color is your hair? Black and brown atm - changes weekly lol

What color are your fingernails? Chipped green - classy!

What color are your toenails? Orange

What color are your eyes? Blue

Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta? I get called hippy... tbh I would probably agree 

Do you have any piercings? Yep, cba to name them all though, I have a few

How about tattoos? Only one so far, getting another one next week hopefully

Do you have any pets? Snake, and I do have a dog too, but she lives at my mums

What time did you wake up this morning? 10.30am

Who was your last phone call to? Mike

What is your middle name? Anne

Have you ever been to Mexico? Nope

Where was your default taken? Eh? Avatar? Erm bathroom

Who took it? Me

Can you drive? legally? Nope

What are you listening to right now? Power tools, neighbour doing DIY downstairs, bit of a stupid time, I have kids in bed douchebag

What song do you want played at your wedding? Billy Joel - She's Always A Woman... Mike wants that for our first song

How many cd's do you own? One... and its broken

When did you last laugh? LITERALLY just now (snake fell over!!)

When did you last say i love you? To twins when I put them to bed

Can you play an instrument? The triangle ;)

If you were a superhero what power would you want? Never get ill

What is your name? Gemma Anne Creasey ....there you go, my whole name!!

How old are you? 19

How old do you look? 19 I think

Where were you born? Maidstone Hospital, same place I had twins lol

Do you have any siblings? 1 older brother called DJ, although everyone else calls him Dan now... weird!

How tall are you? 5 ft 7

What is your heritage? English and Scottish

What shoes do you wear most? Slippers

Do you wear any jewlery? My peace symbol necklace, my engagement ring, and all my piercings

What non-materialistic things make you happy? When everyone is happy and laughing, especially when the twins are happy

What materialistic things make you happy? New laptop, she's pretty swanky ;)

Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks?
Serious eating disorders for a long time, as well as depression and anxiety, but Im OK now

Have you ever done any type of drug? Yeah, Ive definately dabbled 

What makes you angry and sad? Bullying, animal cruelty

Do you believe in soulmates and true love? I dont, but I cant explain me and mike, it was love at first sight, and we have been the same ever since, still going just as strong, like we are perfectly matched its freaky.... but also amazing, Im so lucky 

Who was the last person you dated steadily? Mike


----------



## Shannyxox

Have you kissed anyone?* Today? Yes.*

Do you miss anyone right now?* I do!*

Are you single or taken?* Taken*

Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours? *Nope*

Have you ever done any illegal drugs? *Tried weed, that's all.*

How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend? *5-6mins in the car*

What color is your hair? *Blonde*

What color are your fingernails? *I have clear nail varnish on*

What color are your toenails?* Light purple*

What color are your eyes?* Blue*

Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta?*Your average girl lol?*

Do you have any piercings? *Ears, Nose, Tongue, And Tongue, Always lose my nose studs though so hardly were them lol*

How about tattoos? *I got my first one on thursday lol, I'm not a huge fan or to many, But got Rileys name on my wrist, I love it *

Do you have any pets? *A dog (Cassie) And a cat (Junior) he only coes in for food though lol*

What time did you wake up this morning?*12ish*

Who was your last phone call to? *My mum *

What is your middle name?*Christina*

Have you ever been to Mexico?*I haven't!*

Where was your default taken? *My living room*

Who took it? *Me*

Can you drive? legally? *No*

What are you listening to right now?*Nothing, watching eastenders.*

What song do you want played at your wedding?*I'm not sure yet*

How many cd's do you own?*About 10-15? I use itunes now..*

When did you last laugh? *This morning*

When did you last say i love you? *This morning to my gorgeous boy*

Can you play an instrument? *No lol*

If you were a superhero what power would you want? *Invisibility? And maybe to turn back time..*

What is your name?* Shannon*

How old are you?* 16*

How old do you look?*My age I think? Some people say older, But I think 16 *

Where were you born?*London, Hillingdon*

Do you have any siblings?*Only child *

How tall are you?* 5ft 3*

What is your heritage? *English*

What shoes do you wear most?*Dolly shoes*

Do you wear any jewlery?* Not to often :/ I always forget :doh:always belly and tongue bar*

What non-materialistic things make you happy?*My boy, My mum and OH occupationally lol*

What materialistic things make you happy?*New clothes? Just general things really *

Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks?*Yes*

Have you ever done any type of drug? *Tried weed a year or so ago?*

What makes you angry and sad?*Liars, Thinking about death (Silly I know).*

Do you believe in soulmates and true love? *Yes *

Who was the last person you dated steadily? *My OH*


----------



## lauram_92

Have you kissed anyone?*Yes?*

Do you miss anyone right now?*My friend who is on holiday in Magaluf *

Are you single or taken?*Single*

Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours? *Nope*

Have you ever done any illegal drugs? *Yeah.*

How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend? *------*

What color is your hair? *Reddy brown*

What color are your fingernails? *Normal colour*

What color are your toenails?*Red*

What color are your eyes?*Blue/green*

Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta?**

Do you have any piercings? *Ears, and I had my lip but it closed up *

How about tattoos? *Really want one, but don't have any.*

Do you have any pets? *Nope.*

What time did you wake up this morning?*7am*

Who was your last phone call to? *My friend Chris*

What is your middle name?*Aileen *

Have you ever been to Mexico?*No..*

Where was your default taken? *Dining room.*

Who took it? *Me.*

Can you drive? legally? *No.*

What are you listening to right now?*Nothing. Some crap is on TV.*

What song do you want played at your wedding?*I don't know?*

How many cd's do you own?*No idea, a lot. But I never listen to them.*

When did you last laugh? *Can't remember..?*

When did you last say i love you? *When I put Ol to bed.*

Can you play an instrument? *No. Used to play recorder, guitar and violin.*

If you were a superhero what power would you want? *To control time.*

What is your name?*Laura*

How old are you?*18*

How old do you look?*Older. I think.*

Where were you born?*North of Scotland*

Do you have any siblings?*A bruvaaaa.*

How tall are you?* 5ft 4ish.*

What is your heritage? *SCOTTISH! WOO.*

What shoes do you wear most?*Uggs.*

Do you wear any jewlery?* Er just depends.*

What non-materialistic things make you happy?*Family and friends*

What materialistic things make you happy?*Phone, laptop, tv..*

Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks?*No!*

Have you ever done any type of drug? *Uh huh.*

What makes you angry and sad?*Lots of things.*

Do you believe in soulmates and true love? *Nope.*

Who was the last person you dated steadily? *FOB :\*


----------



## holly2234

Have you kissed anyone? Yes

Do you miss anyone right now? Yes. All of my inlaws

Are you single or taken? Married

Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours? No

Have you ever done any illegal drugs? No

How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend? Same house

What color is your hair? Brown

What color are your fingernails? Normal!

What color are your toenails? Normal!

What color are your eyes? Blue

Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta? WTF! None of the above 

Do you have any piercings? Yes. The holes are there but i dont wear the jewellery anymore

How about tattoos? Yes i have some

Do you have any pets? No

What time did you wake up this morning? 7am

Who was your last phone call to? Chad

What is your middle name? I dont have one

Have you ever been to Mexico? No

Where was your default taken? My living room

Who took it? Me

Can you drive? legally? No

What are you listening to right now? Coronation street

What song do you want played at your wedding? There werent any songs at my wedding

How many cd's do you own? None

When did you last laugh? Earlier

When did you last say i love you? About an hour ago

Can you play an instrument? No

If you were a superhero what power would you want? To be able to click my fingers and have all the chores done!

What is your name? Holly

How old are you? 18

How old do you look? Im not sure. I dont get ID'd so im assuming 18!

Where were you born? Derby Hospital

Do you have any siblings? Yes

How tall are you? 5 foot 8

What is your heritage? British

What shoes do you wear most? Nike 6.0 the only ones that arent too worn out!

Do you wear any jewlery? Yeah

What non-materialistic things make you happy? My family

What materialistic things make you happy? My laptop!

Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks? No

Have you ever done any type of drug? No

What makes you angry and sad? When we're having "one of those days"

Do you believe in soulmates and true love? Sure why not

Who was the last person you dated steadily? Chad


----------



## rileybaby

Have you kissed anyone? *Yes*
Do you miss anyone right now? *Yes!*
Are you single or taken? *Taken*
Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours? *Yes*
Have you ever done any illegal drugs? *Yes*
How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend? *7miles*
What color is your hair? *Bright Red*
What color are your fingernails? *N.a*
What color are your toenails? *Red*
What color are your eyes? *Light brown*Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta? *None really..*
Do you have any piercings? *Bellybutton, tragus, cartillage (top) ears x3*How about tattoos? *Riley on my wrist*
Do you have any pets? *Nope*
What time did you wake up this morning? *5am*
Who was your last phone call to? *Ronnie*
What is your middle name? *Rose*
Have you ever been to Mexico? *No*
Where was your default taken? *Huh? *
Who took it? 
Can you drive? legally? *No, i wish.*
What are you listening to right now?* Nothing*
What song do you want played at your wedding? *I probably wont get married!*
How many cd's do you own? *None*
When did you last laugh? *Like 2 minutes ago*
When did you last say i love you? *When i put Riley to bed*
Can you play an instrument? *No*
If you were a superhero what power would you want? *Hm Idk* 
What is your name? *Jessica*
How old are you? *Sixteen*
How old do you look? *18+ seen as most places serve me already!*
Where were you born? *Chatham, Kent*Do you have any siblings? One sister
How tall are you? *5"2*
What is your heritage? *I dont know what this means..*
What shoes do you wear most? *Boots*
Do you wear any jewlery? *No, apart from earrings*
What non-materialistic things make you happy? *Riley *
What materialistic things make you happy? *MONEY.*
Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks? *PND*
Have you ever done any type of drug? *Yes*
What makes you angry and sad? *Arguing, cant stand it.*
Do you believe in soulmates and true love? *Yes*
Who was the last person you dated steadily?* Ronnie*


----------



## KaceysMummy

*Have you kissed anyone?* Yes.

*Do you miss anyone right now?* Yes.

*Are you single or taken?* Taken.

*Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours?* Nope.

*Have you ever done any illegal drugs?* Nope.

*How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend?* Stay with him :).

*What color is your hair?* Brown.

*What color are your fingernails?* Not painted.

*What color are your toenails?* Black.

*What color are your eyes?* Blue.

*Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta?* :shurg: don't really know.

*Do you have any piercings?* Just ears.

*How about tattoos?* One, footprints on the side of my wrist.

*Do you have any pets?* Nope.

*What time did you wake up this morning?* 12.30pm :lol: 

*Who was your last phone call to?* OH.

*What is your middle name?* Rose.

*Have you ever been to Mexico?* Nope.

*Where was your default taken?* On holiday in Skeggy. 

*Who took it?* Oh or me, I think.

*Can you drive? legally?* Nope.

*What are you listening to right now?* Nothing, background TV.

*What song do you want played at your wedding?* I didn't have one.

*How many cd's do you own?* About 2...

*When did you last laugh?* This afternoon.

*When did you last say i love you?* This morning.

*Can you play an instrument?* Nope...

*If you were a superhero what power would you want?* Invisibility, oh yeah.

*What is your name?* Courtney.

*How old are you?* 20.

*How old do you look?* Apparently a lot older :(.

*Where were you born?* Perth, Scotland.

*Do you have any siblings?* Yeah, 2 little sisters and a little brother.

*How tall are you?* 5 foot 6 I think

*What is your heritage?* Scottish, bitta Irish too.

*What shoes do you wear most?* UGGs.

*Do you wear any jewlery?* 2 rings and a bracelet all the time, earrings and necklace most days.

*What non-materialistic things make you happy?* My family.

*What materialistic things make you happy?* ...bed.

*Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks?* Nope.

*Have you ever done any type of drug?* Nope.

*What makes you angry and sad?* The world :lol:

*Do you believe in soulmates and true love?* Yeah.

*Who was the last person you dated steadily?* OH.


----------



## mayb_baby

*Have you kissed anyone?* Yes
*Do you miss anyone right now?* No not really
*Are you single or taken?* Taken
*Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours?* No
*Have you ever done any illegal drugs?* Once:blush:
*How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend?* We live together so about 20cm
*What color is your hair?* Brown
*What color are your fingernails?* Pale blue
*What color are your toenails?* Normal
*What color are your eyes?* Brown
*Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta?* :shrug:
*Do you have any piercings?* Ears and bellybutton 
*How about tattoos?* 3
*Do you have any pets?* Nope
*What time did you wake up this morning?* 7:dohh:
*Who was your last phone call to?* Mum
*What is your middle name?* Rose
*Have you ever been to Mexico?* No
*Where was your default taken? *My house
*Who took it?* Me
*Can you drive?* Yeah I'm learning
*What are you listening to right now?* Nothing watching Coronation Street 
*What song do you want played at your wedding?* Don't know
*How many cd's do you own?* None
*When did you last laugh?* Yesterday at Michael
*When did you last say i love you?* Today to Michael 
*Can you play an instrument?*Not Really
*If you were a superhero what power would you want? * Fly 
*What is your name?* Lorna
*How old are you?* 20
*How old do you look?* According to others 15 I think 20
*Where were you born?* London
*Do you have any siblings?* A Brother and a Sister
*How tall are you?* Between 5' and 5'1"
*What is your heritage? *Born and raised in England until 12 then moved to Ireland, parent's frome Ireland
*What shoes do you wear most?* Uggs
*Do you wear any jewlery? * Pandora bracelet 
*What non-materialistic things make you happy?* Michael, Tirone and all my friends
*What materialistic things make you happy?* Money, my blackberry, my laptop, tea and coffee 
*Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks? *yeah but not medicated none of it
*Have you ever done any type of drug?* Cocaine once EVER and it was a 'bad batch' and had no effect on me thank God
*What makes you angry and sad?* When me and OH have a 'bad patch' and atm uni
*Do you believe in soulmates and true love?* I like to hope so
*Who was the last person you dated steadily?* OH/FOB/Tirone whatever you wanna call him still with him


----------



## bbyno1

Have you kissed anyone? Yes.

Do you miss anyone right now? Yeah.

Are you single or taken? Taken

Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours?Nope.

Have you ever done any illegal drugs?No

How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend? We live together

What color is your hair?Dark brown

What color are your fingernails? Pink.

What color are your toenails?Pink

What color are your eyes?Brown

Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta?Just moi

Do you have any piercings? My ears 

How about tattoos? Not yet..

Do you have any pets? 2 goldfish. Luko and zade

What time did you wake up this morning? 7.45am

Who was your last phone call to? My mum

What is your middle name? -

Have you ever been to Mexico? I wish

Where was your default taken? My old flat

Who took it? My dad

Can you drive? legally? Still havn't done a lesson :(

What are you listening to right now? OH running his bath

What song do you want played at your wedding?Umm i dunno. I will always love you maybe?

How many cd's do you own?Don't have one 

When did you last laugh?Today at Aliyah and FOB playing

When did you last say i love you? Today to OH (we always say it before we get off of the phone lol)

Can you play an instrument? Nope

If you were a superhero what power would you want?To be able to get into someone elses mind for the day

What is your name? Ellie

How old are you? 23

How old do you look? Dunnno? I still get ID

Where were you born?London

Do you have any siblings?One sister and 3 half sisters

How tall are you? 5ft 6

What is your heritage? White

What shoes do you wear most? I love my flip flops in summer. Other than that flugg boots lol

Do you wear any jewlery?My braclet never comes off. Earings everyday

What non-materialistic things make you happy? Family,and OH

What materialistic things make you happy? Phone,laptop,tv,clothes,bags,shoes

Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks? No

Have you ever done any type of drug? Nope

What makes you angry and sad?Animal abuse

Do you believe in soulmates and true love? I do untill we and fob have our little break ups:haha: 

Who was the last person you dated steadily? Still dating FOB


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Have you kissed anyone?
Yes*

Do you miss anyone right now?
Yeah my mom..*

Are you single or taken?
Taken*

Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours?
Nope*

Have you ever done any illegal drugs?
Yes

How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend?
We live together :)

What color is your hair?
Dark brown with red(faded) and blonde highlights*

What color are your fingernails?
Natural? Lol*

What color are your toenails?
Pink!

What color are your eyes?
Brown*

Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gangsta?
Hah I'm nothing. I don't fit in anywhere*

Do you have any piercings?
My ears (lobe twice and cartilage), belly button, and my Monroe

How about tattoos?
Yup. Got the Chinese symbol for love on my left wrist*

Do you have any pets?
Not anymore

What time did you wake up this morning?
Wayyy too early. About 6:30am

Who was your last phone call to?
Joey after he got off work telling him where I was at*

What is your middle name?
Lynn

Have you ever been to Mexico?
Nope

Where was your default taken?
In the bathroom at our old house. It's where the only mirror was lol

Who took it?
Meeee*

Can you drive? legally?
Yup

What are you listening to right now?
Riley going "blub blub bluuuuu"

What song do you want played at your wedding?
Hmm. I'm not sure

How many cd's do you own?
A lot lol*

When did you last laugh?
Yesterday*

When did you last say i love you?
Like 3 hours ago

Can you play an instrument?
No*

If you were a superhero what power would you want?
Xray vision and strength*

What is your name?
Tessa*

How old are you?
18

How old do you look?
I'd say 16 or 17 lol I'm soo short

Where were you born?
In a hospital :haha:*

Do you have any siblings?
Yes

How tall are you?
5ft

What is your heritage?
I'm not sure*

What shoes do you wear most?
Flip flops

Do you wear any jewlery?
Earrings lip ring belly ring*

What non-materialistic things make you happy?
Joey, Riley, sunny weather, jacket weather*

What materialistic things make you happy?
Phone stupid tv shows*

Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks?
Yeah. Depression. Anxiety. And trama

Have you ever done any type of drug?
Yes

What makes you angry and sad?
Stupid people, racist people, being lonely, being told one thing and something else happening, etc*

Do you believe in soulmates and true love?
Yes :)*

Who was the last person you dated steadily?
The one I'm with now Joey*


----------



## Julymom2be

*Have you kissed anyone?* 
Yes, but not recently

*Do you miss anyone right now?* 
Kind of

*Are you single or taken? *
Single

*Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours?*
No

*Have you ever done any illegal drugs?*
No

*How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend?*
I'm single

*What color is your hair?*
Brown

*What color are your fingernails?*
Flowered, its Sally Hansen
https://pamperedandpolished.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Salon-Effects-Girl-Flower-n.jpg

*What color are your toenails?*
White with pink polka dots

*What color are your eyes?*
Brown

*Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta?*
I don'r have a label

*Do you have any piercings?*
No, I'm allergic

*How about tattoos?*
No, but I want one.

*Do you have any pets?*
A dog

*What time did you wake up this morning?*
6 to feed Belle then 9

*Who was your last phone call to?*
My Lawyer

*What is your middle name?*
Marie

*Have you ever been to Mexico?*
No

*Where was your default taken?*
Outside

*Who took it?*
I did

*Can you drive? legally?*
Yes

*What are you listening to right now?*
The television

*What song do you want played at your wedding?*
Staind - Tangled up in You

*How many cd's do you own?*
The 3 I just bought

*When did you last laugh?*
A few minutes ago

*When did you last say i love you?*
This morning

*Can you play an instrument?*
Yes

*If you were a superhero what power would you want?*
Fly

*What is your name?*
Diamond

*How old are you?*
18

*How old do you look?*
under 18

*Where were you born?*
Pennsylvania

*Do you have any siblings?*
Younger brother

*How tall are you?*
5'6"

*What is your heritage?*
Idk, lol

*What shoes do you wear most?*
Latly, my rainboots

*Do you wear any jewlery?*
My class ring and my pandora bracelet

*What non-materialistic things make you happy?*
My daughter

*What materialistic things make you happy?*
Nothing really

*Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks?*
Yes

*Have you ever done any type of drug?*
No

*What makes you angry and sad?*
Many things

*Do you believe in soulmates and true love?*
Honestly, not sure

*Who was the last person you dated steadily?*
A loser


----------



## cammy

*October 3rd....its actually 10pm on the 4th for me.

Have you kissed anyone?*not today, OH kissed me on my head whilst I was half asleep before he went to work, like he does every morning.

*Do you miss anyone right now?*I miss OH, he has been really distant lately. Hes always around, just not the same.

*Are you single or taken?*taken

*Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours?*nope, Im bfing, so thats a NONONO for me.

*Have you ever done any illegal drugs?**shifty eyes*

*How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend?*not very far lol we live together

*What color is your hair?* boring brown

*What color are your fingernails?* fleshy coloured, no polish on these since I found out I was pregnant

*What color are your toenails?* I cant recall ever painting my toenails

*What color are your eyes?* green

*Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta?* hmm none. I'm a mum lol. I'm very unsociable atm since having lo so maybe Im a loner ha

*Do you have any piercings?* my ears but I havent had any in since I found out I was pregnant, not that that would stop me, i just didnt

*How about tattoos?* none

*Do you have any pets?* we just got a cockatill (sp?)

*What time did you wake up this morning?* cannot remember, but Im sure it was rather early

*Who was your last phone call to?* probably OH

*What is your middle name?* Jayde Brittni

*Have you ever been to Mexico?* no, WAY to far away

*Where was your default taken?* my avatar was taken in my bedroom and my profile pic in a bathroom in a casino (I was not gambling or drinking, I was eating at the resturant)

*Who took it?* me

*Can you drive?*yes :) *legally?* only with a lisenced driver in the passenger seat :(

*What are you listening to right now?* an add about the search for australias most gifted pshycic lol

*What song do you want played at your wedding?* weddings are not even on my mind atm

*How many cd's do you own?* very few

*When did you last laugh?* I laugh everyday when playing lo

*When did you last say i love you?* 2 hours ago

*Can you play an instrument?* many

*If you were a superhero what power would you want?*to be super fast

*What is your name?* Breanna

*How old are you*? 19

*How old do you look?* I dunno, you tell me.

*Where were you born?* Aust.

*Do you have any siblings?* yes, 4.

*How tall are you?*156cm

*What is your heritage?* Australian with a bit of greek

*What shoes do you wear most?* bare feet, I dont go out much and when I do I wear thongs

*Do you wear any jewlery?* not really

*What non-materialistic things make you happy?*my family :)

*What materialistic things make you happy?* blankets and pillows and beds...so comfy

*Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks?*yes :(

*Have you ever done any type of drug?* mmm

*What makes you angry and sad?* being away from OH. My mum makes me pretty angry.

*Do you believe in soulmates and true love?*yes, but I believe that just because someone may be your soul mate or true love, doesnt mean you dont have troubles and bad times.

*Who was the last person you dated steadily? * my current OH


----------



## Burchy314

*UPDATE*

*OCTOBER 4th*
IN 5 WORDS DESCRIBE

Your personality: *Fun, caring, crazy, funny, ummm bitch haha.*

Your dad: *tall, old, smart, weird, hardworking.*

Your spouse: *N/A*

Your kid(s):*Beautiful, funny, smart, tall, cuddley!*

Your best friend: *CRAZY, hyper, funny, weird, loud.*

Your health: *bad, needs to get better. I count that at 4 words lol.*

Your mood: *tired, cranky, blah, lonely, hungry haha.*

Your home: *2 floors, white, small, crowded, pretty.*

IN 4 WORDS DECSRIBE

What you like most about people: *caring, funny, mature, fun.*

What you had for lunch yesterday:*extra crispy french fries.*

What you dislike most about people: *jerk, douche, pervert, stupid haha.*

Your last interaction with your spouse: *N/A*

Your last date:*Very, very, long ago.*

Your last run in with your ex: *kind of really awkward?*

You last gift:*I dont even remember.*

Your last fight with a family member: *Never really fight them.*

Your last big issue with your kid(s): *very cranky tired teething.*

IN 3 WORDS DESCRIBE

Ice cream:*yummy, creamy, vinella.*

Disneyland:*Never been fun.*

The USA:*United States America. haha.*

Pets:*dogs, cats, cute.*

Diet drinks:*yuck, gross, eww.*

IN 2 WORDS DESCRIBE

Work: *Don't work.*

Bills: *mean, evil.*

Cell phones *touch screen.*

Computers: *my favorite.*

Candy: *yummy goodness*

IN 1 WORD DESCRIBE

The love of your life: *None.*

The weather: *Beautiful.*

Your mom: *Helpful.*

Your favorite family member: *Mom.*

The one person you can tell ANYTHING to without a worry: *Kat.*


----------



## Nervousmomtob

OCTOBER 4th
In 5 words describe

Your personality
Ditzy curious crazy caring nerdy*

Your dad
Old but young at heart*

Your spouse
Bat shit crazy, amazing daddy*

Your kid(s)
Beautiful gassy good sleeper neat

Your best friend
Always there for me, pretty*

Your health
Wish it was much better*

Your mood
Happy nervous excited tired bored

Your home
New to us, in boxes*

IN 4 WORDS DECSRIBE

What you like most about people
Never stop amazing me

What you had for lunch yesterday
Not a damn thing*

What you dislike most about people
They do not listen*

Your last interaction with your spouse
Talked on the phone*

Your last date
Ate at mcdonalds alone

Your last run in with your ex
Saw him walking by*

You last gift
New purse and wallet*

Your last fight with a family member
Brother being in business*

Your last big issue with your kid(s)
Her reflux acting up

IN 3 WORDS DESCRIBE

Ice cream
Oh so yummy

Disneyland
Never been there

The USA
Stupid politician lies

Pets
Fuzzy and cute*

Diet drinks
Not so great*

IN 2 WORDS DESCRIBE

Work
Don't work

Bills
Sucky expensive*

Cell phones
Cures boredom
*
Computers
Want one*

Candy
Chocolatey yummmyy

IN 1 WORD DESCRIBE

The love of your life
Wonderful*

The weather
Sunny

Your mom
Gone*

Your favorite family member
Riley

The one person you can tell ANYTHING to without a worry
Sarah*


----------



## rileybaby

OCTOBER 4th
IN 5 WORDS DESCRIBE

Your personality: i actually dont know.. caring, reliable, tolerable, shy & honest

Your dad: tall, quiet..posh mostache & beard!

Your spouse: Funny, loyal, strong, affectionate & confident

Your kid(s): Gorgeous, intellegant, cheeky, cute & perfection 

Your best friend: I dont have one..

Your health: bad, i am always ill

Your mood: tired, depressed, bored, mixed-up and impatient.

Your home: old fashioned, small, homely, warm & clean

IN 4 WORDS DECSRIBE

What you like most about people: fun, enthusiastic, understanding and caring.

What you had for lunch yesterday: a huge yummy pizza!

What you dislike most about people: immaturity, selfishness, rudeness and wierdos.

Your last interaction with your spouse: ..

Your last date: About a week ago

Your last run in with your ex: has never happened yet..

You last gift: a very long time ago!

Your last fight with a family member: Last night with mum

Your last big issue with your kid(s): tantrum tantrum tantrum tantrum

IN 3 WORDS DESCRIBE

Ice cream: makes me fat.

Disneyland: i should go..

The USA: united states america

Pets: dont have any!

Diet drinks: are seriously jank.

IN 2 WORDS DESCRIBE

Work: should work

Bills: dont pay..

Cell phones: nokia c3

Computers: always laptop!

Candy: yum yum

IN 1 WORD DESCRIBE

The love of your life: Ronnie

The weather: Cold

Your mom: Greatest

Your favorite family member: Mum

The one person you can tell ANYTHING to without a worry: Ronnie


----------



## bbyno1

Your personality: Caring,shy,giving,loving & dumb haha:)

Your dad: Sarcastic,Blunt,funny,helpful & quiet

Your spouse: Out going,talented,good looking;),good at giving advice & a great dad

Your kid(s): Gorgeous,loud,adorable,cute & clever

Your best friend: I.dont.have.one.lol.

Your health:Got cyst on my ovary

Your mood: Happy,lonely,tired,peckish,bleughh

Your home: 2 bedrooms,garden,carpeted,gas,central heating ?lol

IN 4 WORDS DECSRIBE

What you like most about people: Honesty,reliable,real,& kind

What you had for lunch yesterday: I dont do lunch 

What you dislike most about people: Liars,cheaters,2 faced,backstabbers!

Your last interaction with your spouse: His talking to me about gym as im typing this lol

Your last date: Short,fun,romantic & enjoyful

Your last run in with your ex: Never run into him again

You last gift: OH got me a pink boxing glove (Londsdale) to put on my keys from work today lol

Your last fight with a family member: Probably my sister!

Your last big issue with your kid(s): Pooed on floor after bath

IN 3 WORDS DESCRIBE

Ice cream: Delicious,creamy & smooth

Disneyland: Fun,kiddy,& exciting?

The USA: Someone from USA?:haha:

Pets:Hairy,smelly,& cute 

Diet drinks: Flat,tasteless & boring

IN 2 WORDS DESCRIBE

Work: Worth wile

Bills: HATE THEM!

Computers: Obssesive & interesting

Candy:YUM YUM

IN 1 WORD DESCRIBE

The love of your life: Good :)

The weather: Poo

Your mom: Lovely

Your favorite family member: ?

The one person you can tell ANYTHING to without a worry: Mum


----------



## Julymom2be

*IN 5 WORDS DESCRIBE*
Your personality: Shy, wild, outgoing, crazy, loving

Your dad: hardworker, loving pap, tough, happy, and idk ha

Your spouse: N/A

Your kid(s): amazing, loving, beautiful, smiley, my world

Your best friend: insane, engaged, caring, loud, blonde

Your health: bad, could get better

Your mood: tired, bored, worried, 

Your home: 2 floors, crowded, cold (atm), country feeling

*IN 4 WORDS DECSRIBE*
What you like most about people: dont judge, caring, nice, funny

What you had for lunch yesterday: i honestly cant remember

What you dislike most about people: mean, jerk, rude, ignorant

Your last interaction with your spouse: N/A

Your last date: its been a while

Your last run in with your ex: a lot of mixed emotions

You last gift: Rainboots from my momma

Your last fight with a family member: We dont fight often

Your last big issue with your kid(s): tired, tired, tired, tired 

IN 3 WORDS DESCRIBE

Ice cream:yummy, cold, chocolate 

Disneyland: Never been there 

The USA: United States

Pets:dogs, cute, cuddly 

Diet drinks: diet pepsi yummy 

IN 2 WORDS DESCRIBE

Work: Do not 

Bills: don't pay 

Cell phones: need one 

Computers: my addiction 

Candy: sugar stick 

IN 1 WORD DESCRIBE

The love of your life: None

The weather: Rainy

Your mom: Wonderful

Your favorite family member: Mom

The one person you can tell ANYTHING to without a worry: Karissa


----------



## we can't wait

Have you kissed anyone?
Yes.

Do you miss anyone right now?
Yes.

Are you single or taken?
Taken. Happily married.

Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours?
No.

Have you ever done any illegal drugs?
No.

How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend?
We live together.

What color is your hair?
Brown.

What color are your fingernails?
Natural.

What color are your toenails?
They're painted with clear polish..

What color are your eyes?
Brown.

Are you straight edge/emo/punk/goth/prep/ganster?
None?

Do you have any piercings?
Six.

How about tattoos?
Yes, one.

Do you have any pets?
Just my dog.

What time did you wake up this morning? 
6am for my LO.

Who was your last phone call to?
My mom last night.

What is your middle name?
Lynn.

Have you ever been to Mexico?
No.

Where was your default taken? 
My bedroom.

Who took it?
I did.

Can you drive? Legally?
Yep, both.

What are you listening to right now? 
Aria snoring.

What song do you want played at your wedding? 
I don't know.

How many cd's do you own?
I own a lot from a loooong time ago.

When did you last laugh?
Last night.

When did you last say "I love you"?
Earlier, when DH left for work.

Can you play an instrument?
Yes. Piano, harmonica, and I'm learning guitar.

If you were a superhero what power would you want?
Teleport or fly.

What is your name?
Kelly.

How old are you?
20.

How old do you look?
I think I look my age.

Where were you born?
United States.

Do you have any siblings? 
Yes.

How tall are you?
5'6.

What is your heritage? 
I'm a mutt.

What shoes do you wear most?
Flip flops.

Do you wear any jewelry?
I always wear my earrings, rings, bracelet & necklace. 

What non-materialistic things make you happy?
My family.

What materialistic things make you happy?
Technology. iPads, laptops, phones.

Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trauma or panic attacks? 
Yes.

Have you ever done any type of drug?
No.

What makes you angry and sad?
Family issues. Money issues.

Do you believe in soul mates and true love?
Yes.

Who was the last person you dated steadily?
My DH.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

OCTOBER 4th
In 5 words describe

Your personality *annoying, hyper, loving, happy, content*

Your dad *exactly the same as me, were like personality twins!*

Your spouse *chatty, hyper, annoying , persistant, lovely*

Your kid(s) *beautiful, funny, hyper, chatty, happy*

Your best friend *extremely annoying, loud, proud, talkative, nosey*

Your health *healthy?*

Your mood *bored, relaxing, chilling, lazy, hungry*

Your home *messy, crazy, colourful, babyfied *

IN 4 WORDS DECSRIBE

What you like most about people *personality, heart, kindness, humour*

What you had for lunch yesterday *I had a sandwich*

What you dislike most about people *liers, backstabbers, arseholes, evilness*

Your last interaction with your spouse *morning kiss and hug*

Your last date *never had one before*

Your last run in with your ex *my friends mums funeral*

You last gift *mothers day card/present*

Your last fight with a family member *I can not remember*

Your last big issue with your kid(s) *Her bad constipation appointment*

IN 3 WORDS DESCRIBE

Ice cream *creamy, yummy, cold*

Disneyland *fun, happy, loud*

The USA *a big country*

Pets *furry, loveable babys*

Diet drinks *healthier and boring *

IN 2 WORDS DESCRIBE

Work *fun, friendly*

Bills *no thanks*

Cell phones *quick communication*

Computers *cool technology*

Candy *yummy, sweet*

IN 1 WORD DESCRIBE

The love of your life *gorgeous*

The weather *shit*

Your mom *misunderstood*

Your favorite family member *beautiful*

The one person you can tell ANYTHING to without a worry *reliable*


----------



## we can't wait

Your personality: 
Loyal. Loving. Caring. Creative. Headstrong.

Your dad:
Hardworking. Tough. Loud. Opinionated. Generous.

Your spouse: 
Amazing. Hardworking. Determined. Loving. Great father.

Your kid(s): 
Beautiful. Perfect. Adorable. Amazing. My whole world.

Your best friend:
Crazy. Loyal. Hilarious. Smart. Pretty.

Your health:
I am doing very well.

Your mood:
Happy. Tired. Lonely. Bored. Anxious.

Your home:
Small. One bedroom. Small. Well lit. Small.

IN 4 WORDS DECSRIBE

What you like most about people:
Kindness. Honesty. Reliability. Fun-loving.

What you had for lunch yesterday:
No time, no lunch. 

What you dislike most about people:
Dishonesty. Two-faced. Cruelty. Senselessness.

Your last interaction with your spouse:
Me sleeping. Kiss goodbye.

Your last date:
Zoo. Long. Hot. FUN!

Your last run in with your ex:
Awkward 'cause he's a dick.

Your last gift: 
I don't remember.

Your last fight with a family member:
DH's family sucks ass.

Your last big issue with your kid(s):
Aria poops very frequently. lol.

IN 3 WORDS DESCRIBE

Ice cream: 
Delicious. Cold. Creamy.

Disneyland:
Fun. Exciting. Family-friendly.

The USA:
Red. White. Blue.

Pets:
Love. Furry. Fun. 

Diet drinks: 
Flat. Bland. Yuck.

IN 2 WORDS DESCRIBE

Work:
Boring. Money.

Bills:
Never ending.

Computers:
Very addictive. 

Candy:
Almost sinful.

IN 1 WORD DESCRIBE

The love of your life: 
Amazing.

The weather:
Cold.

Your mom:
Love.

Your favorite family member:
Daughter.

The one person you can tell ANYTHING to without a worry:
Husband.


----------



## Burchy314

*UPDATE*

*October 5th*

Have you ever been rushed to the hospital in an ambulance? *No.*

What was the last city you visited? *I don't even know.*

Do you have any plans for this weekend? *Nope, but I am hoping to do some shopping.*

If you have a job, do you like it?*SAHM, love it.*

Have you ever sung in front of a lot of people? *Only in a big group when I was like 7.*

Do people tell you that you have a nice voice? *No, I don't let people hear me sing.*

Are you still in high school? *Nope, graduated in 2010!*

Do you have your permit or license? *Permit.*

When was the last time you went swimming? *Uhh 2-3 months ago.*

Do you like any kinds of fruit? *Apples, grapes, clemintines.*

What jewlery do you wear everyday? *A necklace and 3 rings.*

Are you waiting for something right now? *My biscuits to come out of the oven.*

Do you cry easily? *Yes.*

When was the last time you cried? *Not sure, I have teared up a lot lately, but not full out cry in like a week probably.*

What are you looking forward to within the next 3 weeks? *Nothing. Halloween is in more then 3 weeks.*

Are your parents still together? *Yes.*

Have you ever been to the gynocolegist? Was it awkward? *Yes, and Yes.*

Have you ever had a near death experience? *No.*

Do you eat a lot of sweets? *Yes.*

Did/Do you play sports in high school? *No.*

Have you ever eaten at a Hard Rock Cafe? *No.*

What is your favorite kind of animal? *Not sure.*

What kind of dip n' dots do you like? *Cookies and Cream.*

Are you afraid of roller coasters? *Terrified.*

What scares you the most in life? *Lots, but losing my daughter scares me the most.*


----------



## Nervousmomtob

October 5th

Have you ever been rushed to the hospital in an ambulance?
No

What was the last city you visited?
Jonesboro*

Do you have any plans for this weekend?
No :(*

If you have a job, do you like it?
Stay at home mommy. Love it. That counts right? Lol

Have you ever sung in front of a lot of people?
Yes

Do people tell you that you have a nice voice?
No lol*

Are you still in high school?
Nope. Graduated in may

Do you have your permit or license?
Yes. My license.*

When was the last time you went swimming?
Beginning of summer*

Do you like any kinds of fruit?
Yess almost all fruit*

What jewlery do you wear everyday?
Earring belly ring and lip ring*

Are you waiting for something right now?
Yes a show to come on

Do you cry easily?
Yes lol

When was the last time you cried?
A few weeks ago

What are you looking forward to within the next 3 weeks?
Being unpacked. Halloween.*

Are your parents still together?
No

Have you ever been to the gynocolegist? Was it awkward?
Yes. Several times. The first time yeah after that not as much*

Have you ever had a near death experience?
Yes

Do you eat a lot of sweets?
Sometimes*

Did/Do you play sports in high school?
I did in 7th grade*

Have you ever eaten at a Hard Rock Cafe?
Yes. I love it

What is your favorite kind of animal?
Not sure. Kittens are nice so ate dogs

What kind of dip n' dots do you like?
Cookies n cream

Are you afraid of roller coasters?
No but I've never rode one

What scares you the most in life?
Losing people I love. Spiders. Roaches. Having a child. She's not even mobile and I worry about her all the time


----------



## rainbows_x

October 5th

*Have you ever been rushed to the hospital in an ambulance? *Yep.

*What was the last city you visited?* Can't remember!

*Do you have any plans for this weekend?* I may go out clubbing, or do some shopping.

*If you have a job, do you like it?* I'm a sahm, but do some craft that I sell on the side.

*Have you ever sung in front of a lot of people?* Yeah, I ued to be in school choirs.

*Do people tell you that you have a nice voice?* Sometimes, it's very rare for people to hear me singing though.

*Are you still in high school?* No.

*Do you have your permit or license?* Neither.

*When was the last time you went swimming?* Ages ago!

*Do you like any kinds of fruit?* Yeah, pretty much all fruit.
*
What jewlery do you wear everyday?* Engagement ring.
*
Are you waiting for something right now?* OH to get off the computer.

*Do you cry easily?* I guess.

*When was the last time you cried? * Last week.

*What are you looking forward to within the next 3 weeks?* Not sure really.

*Are your parents still together?* Yes.

*Have you ever been to the gynocolegist? Was it awkward? * No, never seen a gyno but had plenty of doctors poking around there.
*
Have you ever had a near death experience?* No.

*Do you eat a lot of sweets?* Yes.

*Did/Do you play sports in high school?* No.

*Have you ever eaten at a Hard Rock Cafe?* No.

*What is your favorite kind of animal?* Puppies, kitten, anything small and cute :)

*What kind of dip n' dots do you like?* I have no idea what they are?!

*Are you afraid of roller coasters?* Nope.

*What scares you the most in life?* Loads of silly thing, but mailnt anything happeneing to OH or LO.


----------



## Julymom2be

*Have you ever been rushed to the hospital in an ambulance?*
Nope

*What was the last city you visited?*
altoona

*Do you have any plans for this weekend?*
Nope

*If you have a job, do you like it?*
dont have one

*Have you ever sung in front of a lot of people?*
whats that?

*Do people tell you that you have a nice voice?*
sometimes

*Are you still in high school?*
nope

*Do you have your permit or license?*
license

*When was the last time you went swimming?*
a day before I went into labor

*Do you like any kinds of fruit?*
Yes, every kind there is

*What jewlery do you wear everyday?*
class ring and pandora bracelet

*Are you waiting for something right now?*
a text

*Do you cry easily?*
lately, yes

*When was the last time you cried?*
today

*What are you looking forward to within the next 3 weeks?*
nothing really

*Are your parents still together?*
yes

*Have you ever been to the gynocolegist? Was it awkward?*
yes, and it was at first

*Have you ever had a near death experience?*
yes

*Do you eat a lot of sweets?*
guilty

*Did/Do you play sports in high school?*
soccer and cheerleading

*Have you ever eaten at a Hard Rock Cafe?*
nope

*What is your favorite kind of animal?*
penguin

*What kind of dip n' dots do you like?*
banana split

*Are you afraid of roller coasters?*
nope

*What scares you the most in life? *
snakes and being alone


----------



## mayb_baby

Have you ever been rushed to the hospital in an ambulance? No

What was the last city you visited?Belfast

Do you have any plans for this weekend? Homework :cry: and just dance 3:happydance:

If you have a job, do you like it? No job just uni

Have you ever sung in front of a lot of people? No

Do people tell you that you have a nice voice? No:haha:

Are you still in high school? No finished in 2009

Do you have your permit or license? I'm guessing that's a provisional

When was the last time you went swimming? 2months ago but were going on Sunday 

Do you like any kinds of fruit? Grapes, bananas, lemons, apples 

What jewlery do you wear everyday? Pandora 

Are you waiting for something right now? My Wii Zumba delivery

Do you cry easily? Yes.:cry:

When was the last time you cried? Drunk on Friday :haha:

What are you looking forward to within the next 3 weeks? Nothing:shrug:

Are your parents still together? No. (mum and step-dad 16years)

Have you ever been to the gynocolegist? Was it awkward? Yes, and Yes.:dohh:

Have you ever had a near death experience? Yeah

Do you eat a lot of sweets? No

Did/Do you play sports in high school? No

Have you ever eaten at a Hard Rock Cafe? :thumbup:Yes

What is your favorite kind of animal?Dog or Tiger

What kind of dip n' dots do you like? :wacko:

Are you afraid of roller coasters? Love them so NO

What scares you the most in life? Losing my baby


----------



## EllaAndLyla

October 5th

Have you ever been rushed to the hospital in an ambulance? 
*Yeah, when I was pregnant, I got electricuted and thrown across the room by the current!*

What was the last city you visited? 
*In England -London, Abroad - Paris*

Do you have any plans for this weekend? 
*Work on Saturday!*

If you have a job, do you like it?
*Yeah, really fun *

Have you ever sung in front of a lot of people? 
*Lol...no.*

Do people tell you that you have a nice voice? 
*Nope, because I don't. Even though I always tell OH I'll win the next Xfactor*

Are you still in high school? 
*No in the UK you leave school at 16*

Do you have your permit or license? 
*License*

When was the last time you went swimming? 
*Ageeeees ago*

Do you like any kinds of fruit? 
*Raspberries are my fave*

What jewlery do you wear everyday? 
*A necklace with Lylas name and DOB on it and engagement ring*

Are you waiting for something right now? 
*OH to wake up so I can go see him!*

Do you cry easily? 
*When drunk, yes. When sober, it depends. More so since pregnancy/birth*

When was the last time you cried? 
*Few weeks ago at a funeral*

What are you looking forward to within the next 3 weeks? 
*Hoping Lyla will learn to sit unaided  possibly going out for a night out & mine and OH 2 year anniversary*

Are your parents still together? 
*No, divorce has just gone through  They split about 2 years ago but are still good friends*

Have you ever been to the gynocolegist? Was it awkward? 
*I don't know what that is lol*

Have you ever had a near death experience? 
*Not me, although I have had times where I thought I was going to die. OH has died before and had to be resusitated twice and was in a coma *

Do you eat a lot of sweets? 
*Not recently, trying to cut down*

Did/Do you play sports in high school? 
*No never been the sporty type*

Have you ever eaten at a Hard Rock Cafe? 
*Yeah the one in London *

What is your favorite kind of animal? 
*love cats, big or small*

What kind of dip n' dots do you like? 
*don't know what that is!*

Are you afraid of roller coasters? 
*Don't like heights but don't mind the kiddy ones *

What scares you the most in life? 
*Dying, obviously. Losing the people I love the most. I also hate the thought of space because its never ending and scares me because we are so small!*


----------



## Lauraxamy

*October 5th*
*Have you ever been rushed to the hospital in an ambulance?* Yes.

*What was the last city you visited?* Uhmm, Wolverhampton.

*Do you have any plans for this weekend?* Not sure yet.

*If you have a job, do you like it?* I don't but when I did I liked it.

*Have you ever sung in front of a lot of people?* Aha, no.

*Do people tell you that you have a nice voice?* Haha as if.

*Are you still in high school?* Noooo.

*Do you have your permit or license?* Driving license

*When was the last time you went swimming?* On holiday three weeks ago now.

*Do you like any kinds of fruit?* Yeah most kinds.

*What jewlery do you wear everyday?* Two rings.

*Are you waiting for something right now?* Yes a babyyy.

*Do you cry easily?* Depends.

*When was the last time you cried?* Last sunday

*What are you looking forward to within the next 3 weeks?* Meeting bump + starting to get sorted for xmas :D

*Are your parents still together?* Yes.

*Have you ever been to the gynocolegist? Was it awkward?* Nope.

*Have you ever had a near death experience?* Nope.

*Do you eat a lot of sweets?* Not really haven't eaten them in a long time.

*Did/Do you play sports in high school?* Yes.

*Have you ever eaten at a Hard Rock Cafe?* Nope.

*What is your favorite kind of animal?* Doggies. 

*What kind of dip n' dots do you like?* I have no idea because I have no idea what they are.

*Are you afraid of roller coasters?* Some lol but I still go on them :lol:

*What scares you the most in life?* Losing people I love.


----------



## JadeBaby75

October 5th

Have you ever been rushed to the hospital in an ambulance?
*No *

What was the last city you visited?
*New Orleans*

Do you have any plans for this weekend?
*Homework and Shopping*

If you have a job, do you like it?
*Yes, I love it. I do absolutley nothing. *

Have you ever sung in front of a lot of people?
*Yes, when I was little.*

Do people tell you that you have a nice voice?
*Not really* :blush:

Are you still in high school?
*No. *

Do you have your permit or license?
*Liscense... I hate driving in Houston *:nope:

When was the last time you went swimming?
*In June, in N.O. *

Do you like any kinds of fruit?
*Oranges... yummy*:thumbup:

What jewlery do you wear everyday?
*Simple neckalace and studs. Maybe a ring!*

Are you waiting for something right now?
*To get off work!!*

Do you cry easily?
*Not really.*

When was the last time you cried?
*Idk... Maybe last year sometime. *

What are you looking forward to within the next 3 weeks?
*Getting closer to the end of this semester* :happydance:

Are your parents still together?
*Nope. *

Have you ever been to the gynocolegist? Was it awkward?
*Yes and no!*

Have you ever had a near death experience?
*Nope. Terrified of dying though, even though I shouldn't be. *

Do you eat a lot of sweets?
*Yes terrible sweet tooth!*
Did/Do you play sports in high school?
*Cheerleading. *

Have you ever eaten at a Hard Rock Cafe?
*No, I dont think so. *

What is your favorite kind of animal?
*Cats!!!*

What kind of dip n' dots do you like? 
*Strawberry Cheescake*

Are you afraid of roller coasters?
*Love them*

What scares you the most in life?
*Something bad happening to Jade or anyone I love for that matter *:nope:


----------



## annawrigley

Have you ever been rushed to the hospital in an ambulance? A few times :blush:

What was the last city you visited? London!

Do you have any plans for this weekend? Nope

If you have a job, do you like it? I don't have a job.

Have you ever sung in front of a lot of people? Many a time.

Do people tell you that you have a nice voice? Um, no.

Are you still in high school? No thaaaanks.

Do you have your permit or license? I is not American but I have a provisional license for ID purposes, but I can't drive...

When was the last time you went swimming? o_0 4 years ago

Do you like any kinds of fruit? Apples, strawberries

What jewlery do you wear everyday? Nothing specific

Are you waiting for something right now? College to contact me.

Do you cry easily? Not really.

When was the last time you cried? Um yesterday but I had a damn good reason. :lol:

What are you looking forward to within the next 3 weeks? Nothing :shrug:

Are your parents still together? No

Have you ever been to the gynocolegist? Was it awkward? No, been to the GUM clinic when heavily pregnant which was very very awkward though :lol:

Have you ever had a near death experience? Ish..

Do you eat a lot of sweets? No

Did/Do you play sports in high school? No.

Have you ever eaten at a Hard Rock Cafe? No.

What is your favorite kind of animal? Don't like animals.

What kind of dip n' dots do you like? You what now

Are you afraid of roller coasters? No!! Only if I don't feel secure but that's their stupid fault for making the seat wobble

What scares you the most in life? Watching Criminal Minds past like 6pm because I will always think there's a face at the window/someone under my bed/Noah's been nicked. Then I have nightmares. Imagination runs wild :lol: Yet I can't stop watching...


----------



## bumpy_j

October 5th

Have you ever been rushed to the hospital in an ambulance? yeah when i was in labour

What was the last city you visited? london

Do you have any plans for this weekend? nooope

If you have a job, do you like it? dont have one haha

Have you ever sung in front of a lot of people? like a class of people for music, thats about it, i cant sing

Do people tell you that you have a nice voice? no!

Are you still in high school? no

Do you have your permit or license? no

When was the last time you went swimming? err, like 2 months ago

Do you like any kinds of fruit? most yes, hate cucumber and pear and dried fruit 

What jewlery do you wear everyday? none rly

Are you waiting for something right now? nope

Do you cry easily? only if its like someone being mean to me, i never cry at films or anything

When was the last time you cried? i dont remember

What are you looking forward to within the next 3 weeks? joel will probably be crawling :)

Are your parents still together? nope

Have you ever been to the gynocolegist? Was it awkward? err no

Have you ever had a near death experience? yess, i choked on a chipolata :O

Do you eat a lot of sweets? not really

Did/Do you play sports in high school? noooo

Have you ever eaten at a Hard Rock Cafe? nope

What is your favorite kind of animal? cats, fennec foxes

What kind of dip n' dots do you like? i dont know what they are

Are you afraid of roller coasters? yes

What scares you the most in life? the dark and dying looks a bit sucky and anything happening to joel


----------



## sam_mumtobe

Have you ever been rushed to the hospital in an ambulance? Once :cry:

What was the last city you visited? It was Londooon! 

Do you have any plans for this weekend? Not really 

If you have a job, do you like it? SAHM 

Have you ever sung in front of a lot of people? A few times on kareoke while drunk :happydance:

Do people tell you that you have a nice voice? Hahaha i try but i am horrendous

Are you still in high school? Nooooo

Do you have your permit or license? Niether i cant drive lol

When was the last time you went swimming? Umm about 3months ago when i was pregnant an defenitly looked like a whale :dohh:

Do you like any kinds of fruit? Strawberries are the best

What jewlery do you wear everyday? A ring and a braclets both presents

Are you waiting for something right now? Lots of things! constantly feel like thats all i do, wait! :growlmad: 

Do you cry easily? No. which people think is wierd lol.

When was the last time you cried? Umm some weeks ago when my LO was born lol 

What are you looking forward to within the next 3 weeks? Nothing much

Are your parents still together? :nope:

Have you ever been to the gynocolegist? Was it awkward? Yes and yes. 

Have you ever had a near death experience? Never.

Do you eat a lot of sweets? Ishh..

Did/Do you play sports in high school? No lol Hated sports.

Have you ever eaten at a Hard Rock Cafe? Nope.

What is your favorite kind of animal? :shrug:

What kind of dip n' dots do you like? Dont no what that is.

Are you afraid of roller coasters? Noo!! Love them.

What scares you the most in life? Nothing really apart from the ovious. losing my daughter :cry:


----------



## holly2234

Have you ever been rushed to the hospital in an ambulance? No

What was the last city you visited? Nottingham

Do you have any plans for this weekend? No

If you have a job, do you like it? I don't have a job anymore. I didnt like it when i had one!

Have you ever sung in front of a lot of people? I dont think so

Do people tell you that you have a nice voice? No...

Are you still in high school? No.

Do you have your permit or license? I have a provisional. I need to change my name and address on it though...

When was the last time you went swimming? Ages ago! About 4-5 years.

Do you like any kinds of fruit? I like most fruits.

What jewlery do you wear everyday? Two ear rings, wedding ring, neclace with my engagement ring that doesnt fit anymore on it and my bracelet and watch.

Are you waiting for something right now? My dinner to cook

Do you cry easily? No

When was the last time you cried? I dont remember

What are you looking forward to within the next 3 weeks? Nothing really

Are your parents still together? No

Have you ever been to the gynocolegist? Was it awkward? Yeah (I hadnt healed properly after having Erin). It wasnt awkward until i realised i hadnt shaved my legs! Then it got worse when i had 3 women looking up there...

Have you ever had a near death experience? No i dont think so

Do you eat a lot of sweets? No

Did/Do you play sports in high school? No.

Have you ever eaten at a Hard Rock Cafe? No.

What is your favorite kind of animal? I like dogs but only some!

What kind of dip n' dots do you like? Huh?

Are you afraid of roller coasters? I hate things like that!

What scares you the most in life? I dont really know! For Erin to be hurt or something.


----------



## Burchy314

*UPDATE*

*OCTOBER 6th*
1. How old will you be in five years? *23, turning 24 in the next month.*

2. Who did you spend at least two hours with today? *Jayden.*

3. How tall are you? *5 foot.*

4. What do you look forward to most in the next six weeks? *Halloween and family reunion in North Carolina!*

5. What's the last movie you saw? *Um Bridemaids.*

6. Who was the last person you called? *Elliott.*

7. Who was the last person to call you? *Kat.*

8. What was the last text message you received? *"Then it will be to hot."-Elliott*

9. Who was the last person to leave you a voicemail? *Someone trying to sell me something.*

10. Do you prefer to call or text? *Depends, but normally call.*

11. What were you doing at 12am last night? *Dealing with Jayden.*

12. Are your parents married/separated/divorced? *Married.*

13. When is the last time you saw your mom? *Last night.*

14. What color are your eyes? *Blueish green.*

15. Do you own slippers? *Yes.*

16. What are you wearing right now? *Black sweatpants and a long sleeve blue shirt.*

17. What is your favorite christmas song? *Umm Jingle Bell Rock.*

18. Where is your favorite place to be? *South Carolina.*

19. Where is your least favorite place to be? *Not sure.*

20. Africa-NewZealand-Japan? *Umm Japan?*

21. Where do you think you'll be in 10 years? *Hopefully living on my own, married, and more kids. Not in Maryland.*

22. Do you tan or burn? *Burn. *

23. What did you fear was going to get you at night as a child? *I don't remember my childhood.*

24. What was the last thing that really made you laugh? *Jayden.*

25. How many TVs do you have in your house? *5? maybe 6.*

26. When did u last get in a argument? *Awhile ago. Like a month.*

27. Do you have a laptop or desktop computer? *Both, but the laptop is actually MINE.*

28. Do you sleep with or without clothes on? *With.*

29. What color are your walls? *Blue.*

30. How many pillows do you sleep with? *I need 2, but there are 5 on my bed.*

31. What is your favorite season? *Autumn.*

32. What do you like about fall? *Perfect weather, beautiful leaves.*

33. What do you like about winter? *Snow.*

34. What do you like about the summer? *Vacation.*

35. What do you like about spring? *Great weather, pretty flowers.*

36. How many states have you lived in? *One.*

37. What states have you lived in? *Maryland.*

38. Do you prefer shoes, socks, or bare feet? *Bare feet.*

39. Are you a social person? *Usually.*

40. What was the last thing you ate? *Fruit roll ups.*

41. Have you tried escargo? *Nope.*

42. What is your favorite ice cream? *Cookies and Cream.*

43. What is your favorite dessert? *Cupcakes.*

44. Have you drank a Shirley Temple? *No.*

45. What kind of jelly do you like on your PB & J sandwich? *Grape Jam.*

46. Do you like Chinese food? *No, but I like the smell of it.*

47. Do you like coffee? *No, but I like the smell of it haha.*

48. How many glasses of water, a day, do you drink on average? *None *

49. What do you drink in the morning? *Nothing usually.*

50. How often do you shower? *Every2-3 days unless I am really active then its more.*

51. Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed? *Normally on the left side, but it doesnt matter.*

52. Do you know how to play poker? *Nope.*


----------



## Julymom2be

OCTOBER 6th
*1. How old will you be in five years?*
23

*2. Who did you spend at least two hours with today?*
Belle

*3. How tall are you?*
5'6"

*4. What do you look forward to most in the next six weeks?*
Halloween, and Belle growing up

*5. What's the last movie you saw?*
Bridesmaids

*6. Who was the last person you called?*
My mom

*7. Who was the last person to call you?*
My aunt

*8. What was the last text message you received?*
"OMG what a pig"

*9. Who was the last person to leave you a voicemail?*
I dont have voicemail

*10. Do you prefer to call or text?*
Call

*11. What were you doing at 12am last night?*
Feeding Belle

*12. Are your parents married/separated/divorced?*
Married

*13. When is the last time you saw your mom?*
Right now

*14. What color are your eyes?*
Brown

*15. Do you own slippers?*
Yes

*16. What are you wearing right now?*
Yes

*17. What is your favorite christmas song?*
Hard Candy Christmas - Dolly Parton

*18. Where is your favorite place to be?*
Somewhere warm

*19. Where is your least favorite place to be?*
Honestly, a party

*20. Africa-NewZealand-Japan?*
Japan

*21. Where do you think you'll be in 10 years?*
Hopefully, in my own house maybe with a man whom I love. Hey I can dream, cant I?

*22. Do you tan or burn?*
Tan

*23. What did you fear was going to get you at night as a child?*
Aliens

*24. What was the last thing that really made you laugh?*
The movie Bridesmaids

*25. How many TVs do you have in your house?*
5

*26. When did u last get in a argument?*
I dont remember

*27. Do you have a laptop or desktop computer?*
Both

*28. Do you sleep with or without clothes on?*
Fully clothed

*29. What color are your walls?*
Blue & white striped walls with an olive green ceiling

*30. How many pillows do you sleep with?*
2

*31. What is your favorite season?*
Winter

*32. What do you like about fall?*
The colors

*33. What do you like about winter?*
Its pretty, and i love bein by the fire and watching the snow out the window

*34. What do you like about the summer?*
Tanning and swimming

*35. What do you like about spring?*
The flowers start to bloom

*36. How many states have you lived in?*
One

*37. What states have you lived in?*
Pennsylvania

*38. Do you prefer shoes, socks, or bare feet?*
Socks, I have an obsession

*39. Are you a social person?*
Not really

*40. What was the last thing you ate?*
Ice Cream

*41. Have you tried escargo?*
Ew, no

*42. What is your favorite ice cream?*
Strawberry

*43. What is your favorite dessert?*
Butterscotch dessert

*44. Have you drank a Shirley Temple?*
nope

*45. What kind of jelly do you like on your PB & J sandwich?*
Mixed Berry

*46. Do you like Chinese food?*
no

*47. Do you like coffee?*
Yes

*48. How many glasses of water, a day, do you drink on average?*
3-5

*49. What do you drink in the morning?*
Milk

*50. How often do you shower?*
Everyday

*51. Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?*
Yes, the left

*52. Do you know how to play poker?*
Yes


----------



## cammy

OCTOBER 6th
*1. How old will you be in five years?*
24

*2. Who did you spend at least two hours with today?*
Alexander

*3. How tall are you?*
156cm roughly 5'1

*4. What do you look forward to most in the next six weeks?*
taking Alexander swimming :D

*5. What's the last movie you saw?*
haha I havent a clue, its been that long.

*6. Who was the last person you called?*
OH probably

*7. Who was the last person to call you?*
My sister

*8. What was the last text message you received?*
"Can you txt me if my package comes :)"

*9. Who was the last person to leave you a voicemail?*
OH, he is the only one that leaves voicemail, but my voicemail come sin converted text messages.

*10. Do you prefer to call or text?*
text is free, but calling is easier.

*11. What were you doing at 12am last night?*
either sleeping or bfing.

*12. Are your parents married/separated/divorced?*
Married- but they would be so much better off being divorced

*13. When is the last time you saw your mom?*
Yestyrday when she was screaming in my ear.

*14. What color are your eyes?*
Green

*15. Do you own slippers?*
Somewhere, but I havent worn them since I got out of hospital when Alexander was admitted for feeding troubles.

*16. What are you wearing right now?*
Duck pj pants and cookie monster pj top lol

*17. What is your favorite christmas song?*
Dont really have one.

*18. Where is your favorite place to be?*
Somewhere with no people just me, Alexander and OH.

*19. Where is your least favorite place to be?*
Mum and dads house :S at times its okay.

*20. Africa-NewZealand-Japan?*


*21. Where do you think you'll be in 10 years?*
Not sure but I hope I have my own house or am close to having one, me and OH are all good and maybe 1 or 2 more kids :D

*22. Do you tan or burn?*
Burn :(

*23. What did you fear was going to get you at night as a child?*
Ghosts

*24. What was the last thing that really made you laugh?*
Alexander making the funniest noises this morning in his attempt to wake me up lol
*25. How many TVs do you have in your house?*
3 or so, but only 1 gets used.

*26. When did u last get in a argument?*
last night :(

*27. Do you have a laptop or desktop computer?*
laptop

*28. Do you sleep with or without clothes on?*
Fully clothed except when its summer, I usually sleep in bra and boxes

*29. What color are your walls?*
light green/white colour

*30. How many pillows do you sleep with?*
as many as I can get lol. We have like 7 pillows on our bed.

*31. What is your favorite season?*
Winter

*32. What do you like about fall?*
not sure

*33. What do you like about winter?*
getting all cosy

*34. What do you like about the summer?*
good movie season lol

*35. What do you like about spring?*
I used to love it when I lived with my parents and went to school, because it meant we always got flooded in and I didnt have to go to school lol

*36. How many states have you lived in?*
One

*37. What states have you lived in?*
NSW

*38. Do you prefer shoes, socks, or bare feet?*
bare feet

*39. Are you a social person?*
Not anymore

*40. What was the last thing you ate?*
Lasanga from my neighbour

*41. Have you tried escargo?*
No and I never will.

*42. What is your favorite ice cream?*
Strawberry

*43. What is your favorite dessert?*
Tirimasu (sp?)

*44. Have you drank a Shirley Temple?*
nope

*45. What kind of jelly do you like on your PB & J sandwich?*
strawberry

*46. Do you like Chinese food?*
yes, mongolian beef is my weakness

*47. Do you like coffee?*
Iced coffee.

*48. How many glasses of water, a day, do you drink on average?*
6ish

*49. What do you drink in the morning?*
Milk when we have it :(

*50. How often do you shower?*
Everyday

*51. Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?*
Yes, the right, because OH refuses to sleep next to the cot. 

*52. Do you know how to play poker?*
I used to, I sort of remember


----------



## Nervousmomtob

OCTOBER 6th
1. How old will you be in five years?
23*

2. Who did you spend at least two hours with today?
Joey, Riley, and kaitlyn*

3. How tall are you?
5ft :blush: I'm so short*

4. What do you look forward to most in the next six weeks?
Halloween! Were handing out candy*

5. What's the last movie you saw?
The 2nd transformers movie

6. Who was the last person you called?
Our landlord*

7. Who was the last person to call you?
Joey*

8. What was the last text message you received?
"hey how are your girl??" -gabby*

9. Who was the last person to leave you a voicemail?
My aunt*

10. Do you prefer to call or text?
Text

11. What were you doing at 12am last night?
Sleeping*

12. Are your parents married/separated/divorced?
Divorced*

13. When is the last time you saw your mom?
The Sunday before April 3 2010*

14. What color are your eyes?
Brown*

15. Do you own slippers?
Nope

16. What are you wearing right now?
Basket ball shorts, blue tank top

17. What is your favorite christmas song?
Rudolph the red nose reindeer*

18. Where is your favorite place to be?
At home probably on the porch*

19. Where is your least favorite place to be?
Our old house

20. Africa-NewZealand-Japan?
Africa*

21. Where do you think you'll be in 10 years?
Hopefully working as a nurse with a gorgeous 9 year old*

22. Do you tan or burn?
Burn then tan*

23. What did you fear was going to get you at night as a child?
Whatever was under my bed :haha: oh! And in the closet.*

24. What was the last thing that really made you laugh?
Riley being silly

25. How many TVs do you have in your house?
1*

26. When did u last get in a argument?
Hmm.. Last week or so*

27. Do you have a laptop or desktop computer?
Neither hah I use my iPhone*

28. Do you sleep with or without clothes on?
With. But only half way lol*

29. What color are your walls?
Some are flower-ish wall paper, some are brown and some are white wall paper*

30. How many pillows do you sleep with?
One. I need two but there's no room with Joey being a bed hog*

31. What is your favorite season?
Fall*

32. What do you like about fall?
My allergies aren't horrible. Its not too hot or too cold. And it's gorgeous*

33. What do you like about winter?
Snow is pretty and christmas is in winter*

34. What do you like about the summer?
My birthday. Going swimming.*

35. What do you like about spring?
It's finally getting warm after being so cold. I love that first pretty warm sunny day*

36. How many states have you lived in?
One*

37. What states have you lived in?
Arkansas*

38. Do you prefer shoes, socks, or bare feet?
Bare feet*

39. Are you a social person?
Not really. I try to be. But the more social you are the more people you risk not liking you and it bothers me to the core when people don't like me without me having done something horrible to deserve it*

40. What was the last thing you ate?
Pizza*

41. Have you tried escargo?
No..*

42. What is your favorite ice cream?
Ben and jerks half baked*

43. What is your favorite dessert?
Coconut cake or chocolate covered strawberries*

44. Have you drank a Shirley Temple?
No

45. What kind of jelly do you like on your PB & J sandwich?
Grape*

46. Do you like Chinese food?
Yesss it's yummyy*

47. Do you like coffee?
Ice coffee*

48. How many glasses of water, a day, do you drink on average?
Maybe one. Unless I get super hot*

49. What do you drink in the morning?
Orange juice or water*

50. How often do you shower?
At least once a day*

51. Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
Yes (the edge) Joey has the wall*

52. Do you know how to play poker?
Nope*


----------



## 10.11.12

OCTOBER 6th
1. How old will you be in five years?
24

2. Who did you spend at least two hours with today?
Edie

3. How tall are you?
5'2''

4. What do you look forward to most in the next six weeks?
Taking Edie to see my sister and niece 

5. What's the last movie you saw?
Oh wow...I'm not even sure.

6. Who was the last person you called?
My friend

7. Who was the last person to call you?
My sister

8. What was the last text message you received?
Hey if you want to I'm free tonight.

9. Who was the last person to leave you a voicemail?
hmm not sure.

10. Do you prefer to call or text?
Depends

11. What were you doing at 12am last night?
Sleeping 

12. Are your parents married/separated/divorced?
Divorced and both are remarried.

13. When is the last time you saw your mom?
About a week ago

14. What color are your eyes?
Blue

15. Do you own slippers?
I think? I'm not sure if I still do or not.

16. What are you wearing right now?
Leggings and a purple sweater

17. What is your favorite christmas song?
I'm not sure at the moment

18. Where is your favorite place to be?
With Edie

19. Where is your least favorite place to be?
The Doctors.

20. Africa-NewZealand-Japan?
New Zealand

21. Where do you think you'll be in 10 years?
Happy

22. Do you tan or burn?
Tan

23. What did you fear was going to get you at night as a child?
Snakes

24. What was the last thing that really made you laugh?
Edie blowing raspberries

26. When did u last get in a argument?
Three days ago

27. Do you have a laptop or desktop computer?
laptop

28. Do you sleep with or without clothes on?
Fully clothed

29. What color are your walls?
pale Purple with one wall olive green (much nicer in person)

30. How many pillows do you sleep with?
three 

31. What is your favorite season?
Winter

32. What do you like about fall?
the fact that it's almost winter

33. What do you like about winter?
snow 

34. What do you like about the summer?
Swimming 

35. What do you like about spring?
Hmm I'm not sure, it's my least favorite season

36. How many states have you lived in?
Two

37. What states have you lived in?
New York and Rhode Island

38. Do you prefer shoes, socks, or bare feet?
bare feet

39. Are you a social person?
I try to be.

40. What was the last thing you ate?
Green beans and rice crispies 

41. Have you tried escargo?
Yep, it's not as bad as I thought

42. What is your favorite ice cream?
Rocky road

43. What is your favorite dessert?
chocolate anything haha

44. Have you drank a Shirley Temple?
yeah

45. What kind of jelly do you like on your PB & J sandwich?
I'm allergic to the p but I like strawberry

46. Do you like Chinese food?
Kind of, I like thai way better though

47. Do you like coffee?
If it's mixed with hot coco

48. How many glasses of water, a day, do you drink on average?
10, I carry bottles around

49. What do you drink in the morning?
orange juice

50. How often do you shower?
pretty much everyday

51. Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
Yeah the left because I co-sleep and Edies sleeper is on that side

52. Do you know how to play poker?
I used to, not sure if I know now though


----------



## Shannyxox

1. How old will you be in five years? 21

2. Who did you spend at least two hours with today?OH,And Riley :) OH is at work now though!

3. How tall are you? 5'3 :blush:

4. What do you look forward to most in the next six weeks?Umm, Im going blackpool soon? Not really 'excited' though.

5. What's the last movie you saw? At home? Insidious.. Cinema? Hangover 2

6. Who was the last person you called? Mum

7. Who was the last person to call you? Mum lol

8. What was the last text message you received? 'Aww baby :) Bless my thoughtful pie :) I want to go Bristol now!!! Buy family lots of presents :p I bet it will be freezing when we go :p have to buy lots of warm clothes ;D I love you :) xxxxxxxxxxx' .... Lol 

9. Who was the last person to leave you a voicemail? Not sure

10. Do you prefer to call or text? Both :)

11. What were you doing at 12am last night? Watching telly with OH

12. Are your parents married/separated/divorced? Married

13. When is the last time you saw your mom? A second ago lol

14. What color are your eyes? Blue

15. Do you own slippers? I do!

16. What are you wearing right now? Jeans, And a Black top.. Creative!-_-

17. What is your favorite christmas song?Wish it could be christmas everyday.. I LOVE THE ALL :blush:

18. Where is your favorite place to be? I dont know really?

19. Where is your least favorite place to be? Urrrm,Not sure now, used to be scool.

20. Africa-NewZealand-Japan? Africa

21. Where do you think you'll be in 10 years?Hair dressing I hope :) And maybe another baby in 5 years or so :)

22. Do you tan or burn? -_- burn!

23. What did you fear was going to get you at night as a child? Things under the bed going to grab my leg.. Not gonna lie i still get scared now -_- The girl from the ring, ahhhh!

24. What was the last thing that really made you laugh? Riley always farting on his daddy :L

25. How many TVs do you have in your house? Two

26. When did u last get in a argument? Had a small one last night

27. Do you have a laptop or desktop computer? Laptop

28. Do you sleep with or without clothes on? Pyjamas, When its hot Just a top and knickers 

29. What color are your walls? Pink, and this wall paper with flowers

30. How many pillows do you sleep with? 2

31. What is your favorite season? Umm not sure spring?

32. What do you like about fall? All the leaves falling off? I dont really know lol

33. What do you like about winter? It reminds me of Christmas, and Cuddles in the winter are the best

34. What do you like about the summer? The warms, Tanning.. even though I dont tan lol.

35. What do you like about spring? Not to hot, not to cold :)

36. How many states have you lived in? - 

37. What states have you lived in? - 

38. Do you prefer shoes, socks, or bare feet? Sock, In bed bare feet..

39. Are you a social person? Yes, when you know me, Im shy though :blush:

40. What was the last thing you ate? A tesco light choice chicken noodle thing lol 

41. Have you tried escargo? No

42. What is your favorite ice cream? Strawberry

43. What is your favorite dessert? Chocolate? Depends on my mood

44. Have you drank a Shirley Temple? No

45. What kind of jelly do you like on your PB & J sandwich? None.

46. Do you like Chinese food? Yesss, had ne a few nights ago, YUM. Felt guilty after though..

47. Do you like coffee? Its okaaaaay.

48. How many glasses of water, a day, do you drink on average? 1-2 a week lol

49. What do you drink in the morning? Orange juice

50. How often do you shower? Never! Only joking Daily, sometimes every other day, If I dont have the time in the morning.

51. Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed? Yes, By the wall 

52. Do you know how to play poker? No lol


----------



## divershona

Burchy314 said:


> Have you kissed anyone? yeah
> 
> Do you miss anyone right now? OH
> 
> Are you single or taken? taken
> 
> Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours? nope
> 
> Have you ever done any illegal drugs? ate hash brownies once by accident :dohh:
> 
> How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend? 2 miles
> 
> What color is your hair? natural dark brown
> 
> What color are your fingernails? natural
> 
> What color are your toenails? natural
> 
> What color are your eyes? hazel
> 
> Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta? ermmmm?
> 
> Do you have any piercings? ears
> 
> How about tattoos? not yet
> 
> Do you have any pets? nope
> 
> What time did you wake up this morning? 6:15am thanks to someone calling me with a wrong number :gun:
> 
> Who was your last phone call to? Frankie (best friend)
> 
> What is your middle name? Joyce
> 
> Have you ever been to Mexico? nope
> 
> Where was your default taken? my bed :)
> 
> Who took it? my dad
> 
> Can you drive? legally? nope
> 
> What are you listening to right now? Kaya snoring next to me :cloud9:
> 
> What song do you want played at your wedding? you raise me up by westlife in memory of my gran
> 
> How many cd's do you own? none, everything is on mp3 now for me
> 
> When did you last laugh? about 30 seconds ago when kaya made a huge snore
> 
> When did you last say i love you? about half an hour ago when kaya went for her nap
> 
> Can you play an instrument? ermmmm i can play anything ... just not in tune :haha:
> 
> If you were a superhero what power would you want? healing everyone :blush:
> 
> What is your name? Shona
> 
> How old are you? 20
> 
> How old do you look? i don't know, i don't get ID'd anymore so i'd say 25ish
> 
> Where were you born? Scotland :D
> 
> Do you have any siblings? 2 sisters
> 
> How tall are you? 163cm
> 
> What is your heritage? ermmm scottish?
> 
> What shoes do you wear most? my boots or trainers if im out and slippers the rest of the time
> 
> Do you wear any jewlery? no point as kaya would try and get it off me and she's break it
> 
> What non-materialistic things make you happy? Kaya smiling, and her laughing, and hugs :D
> 
> What materialistic things make you happy? chocolate, my laptop and my phone haha
> 
> Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks? yup
> 
> Have you ever done any type of drug? on prescribed ones
> 
> What makes you angry and sad? thought of someone hurting kaya
> 
> Do you believe in soulmates and true love? yup
> 
> Who was the last person you dated steadily? Steven (OH)
> *
> *


----------



## Burchy314

*UPDATED*

*OCTOBER 7th*
A - Available: *Yes.*

B - Best Friend: *Kat.*

C - Crush: *No one really.*

D - Dad's Name: *Joe.*

E - Easiest Person To Talk To: *Kat.*

F - Favorite Band: *Don't have one.*

G - Gummy Bears Or Worms: *Bears.*

H - Hometown: *Arnold.*

I - Instrument: *Can't play any.*

J - Job: *SAHM.*

K - Kids: *One girl named Jayden.*

L - Longest Car Ride: *13 hours.*

M - Milk Flavor: *Yuck.*

N - Number Of Siblings: *One.*

O - One Wish: *For me and Jayden to live long and be happy.*

P - Phobias: *Lots. Spiders, heights, bridges, boats, etc.*

Q - Favorite Quote: *Don't have one.*

R - Reason To Smile: *Jayden.*

S - Song You Last Heard: *Haunted by Taylor Swift.*

T - Time You Woke Up: *9:30am.*

U - Unknown Fact About Me: *Ummmm I am TERRIFIED of failing.*

V - Vegetable: *None.*

W - Worst Habits: *Bitting my nails.*

X - X-Rays You've Had: *Thumb, wirst.*

Y - Your Favorite Food: *Pizza.*

Z - Zodiac Sign: *Sagittarius.*


----------



## Nervousmomtob

OCTOBER 7th
A - Available: no*

B - Best Friend: Sarah & nena*

C - Crush: no one other than OH lol*

D - Dad's Name: Kevin*

E - Easiest Person To Talk To: Sarah*

F - Favorite Band: at the moment shinedown*

G - Gummy Bears Or Worms: bears

H - Hometown: Paragould*

I - Instrument: guitar*

J - Job: SAHM

K - Kids: Riley*

L - Longest Car Ride: from Arkansas to Florida*

M - Milk Flavor: chocolate*

N - Number Of Siblings: 1*

O - One Wish: Riley to have a good life*

P - Phobias: spiders, roaches

Q - Favorite Quote:*&#8220;I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best.&#8221;*
&#8213; Marilyn Monroe

R - Reason To Smile: Riley doing new things*

S - Song You Last Heard: call me shinedown*

T - Time You Woke Up: 7ish*

U - Unknown Fact About Me: I'm actually really shy and sometimes people take that as me being a bitch*

V - Vegetable: carrots*

W - Worst Habits: smoking*

X - X-Rays You've Had: I've had a cat scan of my belly area if that counts? And ultrasounds of Riley, and my uterus pp*

Y - Your Favorite Food: fruit*

Z - Zodiac Sign: cancer*


----------



## xgem27x

A - Available: No

B - Best Friend: Mike

C - Crush: Nope

D - Dad's Name: Don't know my dad

E - Easiest Person To Talk To: Myself :winkwink:

F - Favorite Band: Mayday Parade

G - Gummy Bears Or Worms: Neither, I'm vegetarian

H - Hometown: Maidstone

I - Instrument: None

J - Job: Mummy

K - Kids: Frazer and Maxxie

L - Longest Car Ride: No idea, I usually fall asleep and I'm there

M - Milk Flavor: Hate milkshake, plain milk is OK though

N - Number Of Siblings: One

O - One Wish: My boys grow up happy

P - Phobias: Spiders

Q - Favorite Quote: Fuck it!

R - Reason To Smile: You only get one life, don't waste it being down

S - Song You Last Heard: Ed Sheeran - A Team

T - Time You Woke Up: 11.30am

U - Unknown Fact About Me: I've been on TV, on the Basil Brush show

V - Vegetable: Butternut Squash

W - Worst Habits: Sucking my thumb

X - X-Rays You've Had: For back problems, when I fractured my arm, and when I swallowed a penny

Y - Your Favorite Food: Falafel

Z - Zodiac Sign: Aries


----------



## holly2234

1. How old will you be in five years? 23

2. Who did you spend at least two hours with today? Chad and Erin

3. How tall are you? 5 foot 8

4. What do you look forward to most in the next six weeks? Nothing really

5. What's the last movie you saw? I saw the beginning of Theres Something About Mary

6. Who was the last person you called? My mum who didnt answer!

7. Who was the last person to call you? I think i missed the last call i got. And it was an unknown number.

8. What was the last text message you received? I have no idea

9. Who was the last person to leave you a voicemail? I hate voicemail. I dont have it.

10. Do you prefer to call or text? Depends who it is.

11. What were you doing at 12am last night? Getting into bed i think

12. Are your parents married/separated/divorced? Divorced

13. When is the last time you saw your mom? Earlier today

14. What color are your eyes? Blue

15. Do you own slippers? No

16. What are you wearing right now? South Park pyjama bottoms and Chads hoody

17. What is your favorite christmas song? None!

18. Where is your favorite place to be? My house

19. Where is your least favorite place to be? I dont know really.

20. Africa-NewZealand-Japan? Yeah... And?

21. Where do you think you'll be in 10 years? I dont know.

22. Do you tan or burn? Tan so far, then burn.

23. What did you fear was going to get you at night as a child? I dont know!

24. What was the last thing that really made you laugh? Lets just say...Tuna...

25. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2

26. When did u last get in a argument? Today

27. Do you have a laptop or desktop computer? Laptop

28. Do you sleep with or without clothes on? Depends how cold it is!

29. What color are your walls? Magnolia

30. How many pillows do you sleep with? 2

31. What is your favorite season? Autumn

32. What do you like about fall? The weather is pretty good

33. What do you like about winter? Its my birthday!

34. What do you like about the summer? Its easier to get the washing dry...

35. What do you like about spring? Good weather

36. How many states have you lived in? One

37. What states have you lived in? New York

38. Do you prefer shoes, socks, or bare feet? Socks

39. Are you a social person? Ummm... No  I can be but when i know somebody i tend to keep to myself a lot at first.

40. What was the last thing you ate? Jacket potato

41. Have you tried escargo? No

42. What is your favorite ice cream? Cookie Dough. Or mint chocolate chip

43. What is your favorite dessert? Chocolate cake. The kind you melt in the microwave

44. Have you drank a Shirley Temple? No

45. What kind of jelly do you like on your PB & J sandwich? I always found those so weird!

46. Do you like Chinese food? No

47. Do you like coffee? Sometimes. Have to be in the mood.

48. How many glasses of water, a day, do you drink on average? None

49. What do you drink in the morning? Milk or orange juice

50. How often do you shower? Every day

51. Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed? Yeah. Chad gets mad at me when i try to take both sides at once!

52. Do you know how to play poker? No


----------



## holly2234

A - Available: No

B - Best Friend: Chad

C - Crush: No

D - Dad's Name: Matt

E - Easiest Person To Talk To: Erin. She manages to always be unbiased. She sometimes punches me in the face when i need it too. She's kind :haha:

F - Favorite Band: Dont really have one! I like Kid Rock at the moment.

G - Gummy Bears Or Worms: Jelly Snakes

H - Hometown: Derby originally. But its more like Nottingham

I - Instrument: None

J - Job: Mum

K - Kids: Erin

L - Longest Car Ride: Well there havent been many long car rides but the longest train ride was from Plattsburgh NY to NYC then on to Philadelphia. It took us about 14 hours!

M - Milk Flavor: I dont like milkshake. Normal milk is nicer!

N - Number Of Siblings: One

O - One Wish: Erin is happy :)

P - Phobias: Dunno really!

Q - Favorite Quote: "Opinions are like arse holes. Everybodies got one"

R - Reason To Smile: A new reason comes up every day :) Erin makes me smile every day though

S - Song You Last Heard: Motley Crue - Sick Love Song

T - Time You Woke Up: 7am

U - Unknown Fact About Me: I just failed today... Im never eating a can of tuna again!

V - Vegetable: Broccoli

W - Worst Habits: Irritating Chad. I do it alllll the time

X - X-Rays You've Had: None

Y - Your Favorite Food: It varies. I have phases...

Z - Zodiac Sign: Sagittarius


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

OCTOBER 7th
A - Available: No

B - Best Friend: Becca and Hannah

C - Crush: my OH XD

D - Dad's Name: Lee

E - Easiest Person To Talk To: Melissa (Mellie1988) <3

F - Favorite Band: Don't have one!

G - Gummy Bears Or Worms: Bears :D

H - Hometown: Where I was born? Harlow. Where I live? nr Braintree

I - Instrument: Used to play a flute? 

J - Job:worked in a shoe shop right up till I was 33 weeks with Robyn. Working as cover for a receptionist atm, otherwise mummyy :D

K - Kids: Robyn (26 months) & Logan (8 1/2 months)

L - Longest Car Ride: Prooobably to Leeds! (Mummy meet Aug'11!!! :thumbup:)

M - Milk Flavor: Chocolate

N - Number Of Siblings: 1

O - One Wish: My kids grow up happy and healthy

P - Phobias: NEEDLES (as in the injection variety)

Q - Favorite Quote: "If today was perfect, there would be no need for tomorrow"

R - Reason To Smile: Watching my kids playing together, lights up my world.

S - Song You Last Heard: "I need a dollar" Aloe Blacc

T - Time You Woke Up: 7:30am

U - Unknown Fact About Me: I would secretly love a huge family... but I feel it'll never happen because it's just not financially possible :(

V - Vegetable: Sweet Potato, nomnomnom

W - Worst Habits: Biting the inside of my mout and my lips when I'm nervous/bored

X - X-Rays You've Had: Nonee

Y - Your Favorite Food: Chinese or spag bol!

Z - Zodiac Sign: Taurus


----------



## EllaAndLyla

OCTOBER 7th
A - Available: *Nope*

B - Best Friend: *Billy (OH)*

C - Crush: *Billy lol!!*

D - Dad's Name: *Mark*

E - Easiest Person To Talk To: *Hmm My friend Abi*

F - Favorite Band: *Taking Back Sunday*

G - Gummy Bears Or Worms: *Worms*

H - Hometown: *Sutton!!*

I - Instrument: *Don't play but like guitar*

J - Job: *Receptionist at a tattoo parlour*

K - Kids: *Lyla *

L - Longest Car Ride: *From London to Belgium*

M - Milk Flavor: *None*

N - Number Of Siblings: *1*

O - One Wish: *True Happiness*

P - Phobias: *too many*

Q - Favorite Quote: *Can't remember it lol!!*

R - Reason To Smile: *My baby*

S - Song You Last Heard: *Ermm.. can't remember*

T - Time You Woke Up: *10am*

U - Unknown Fact About Me: *I hate most things*

V - Vegetable: *brocili*

W - Worst Habits: *Sucking thumb*

X - X-Rays You've Had: *Skull, arm*

Y - Your Favorite Food: *Spaghetti*

Z - Zodiac Sign: * Sagittarius *


----------



## 10.11.12

OCTOBER 7th
A - Available: kind of, not sure if I'm ready to date again

B - Best Friend: Carly

C - Crush: ....

D - Dad's Name: Tom

E - Easiest Person To Talk To: Edie :D

F - Favorite Band: The Beetles

G - Gummy Bears Or Worms: Bears

H - Hometown: Providence 

I - Instrument: I'm not very musical haha

J - Job: Waitress at a family-pub type place 

K - Kids: Edie

L - Longest Car Ride: California to New York

M - Milk Flavor: Plain skim

N - Number Of Siblings: 2

O - One Wish: Happiness

P - Phobias: Needles

Q - Favorite Quote: Go big or go home.

R - Reason To Smile: Edie

S - Song You Last Heard: Radioheart (not sure who it's by)

T - Time You Woke Up: 6:45ish

U - Unknown Fact About Me: I would love to move somewhere completely foreign 

V - Vegetable: Fennel

W - Worst Habits: Nail biting 

X - X-Rays You've Had: Back, wrist, hand, ankle

Y - Your Favorite Food: Italian anything

Z - Zodiac Sign: Virgo


----------



## angiepie

A - Available: Nope!

B - Best Friend: My OH!

C - Crush: My OH ;)

D - Dad's Name: Nick

E - Easiest Person To Talk To: OH

F - Favorite Band: Hmm...hard one. AFI, probably?

G - Gummy Bears Or Worms: Bears

H - Hometown: Sydney

I - Instrument: To play, clarinet, to listen to modern- guitar and classic- violin

J - Job: Carer & doula

K - Kids: 0, 2 feline babies :haha:

L - Longest Car Ride: 13 hrs straight, Surfers to Sydney

M - Milk Flavor: None, Chocolate if I had to choose

N - Number Of Siblings: 2 alive, 1 dead

O - One Wish: To get PG

P - Phobias: Cockroaches, being old and knowing I'm going to die soon, losing OH

Q - Favorite Quote: 'Nothing ventured, nothing gained'

R - Reason To Smile: OH. My cats. Our life together.

S - Song You Last Heard: Unless OH's COD background music counts, I think it was an Arctic Monkeys song last night.

T - Time You Woke Up: 10.15

U - Unknown Fact About Me: I'm left handed!

V - Vegetable: I love most vegetables esp peas, corn, SHALLOTS, ONION & GARLIC are my all time fave, capsicum, cucumber. I HATE mushrooms, though.

W - Worst Habits: Forgetting to take my pills. :\

X - X-Rays You've Had: Foot 2, knees 1, elbows 1, arms 1, hands 1, chest 1, pelvis 1. Sure there's more, I'm always sick.

Y - Your Favorite Food: Ice cream!

Z - Zodiac Sign: Cancer


----------



## Burchy314

*UPDATE*


*OCTOBER 8th*
If you could live in any other place, where & why? *Not sure, anywhere with great weather.*

What animal best represents you & why? *Umm Hmmm, I have no idea. A dog? I am loyal and playful hahaha I don't know.*

What is the craziest thing you ever did? *Umm I haven't really done anything crazy. I skippped school? lol not crazy.*

If you could meet anyone, who would it be & why? *So many choices, but I think I would say Paul Wesly because he is really hot hahaha.*

If you could go back in time & live in any decade, which would it be & why? *Probably the 70's or 80's. I like the music and because I like That 70s Show, it looks fun lol.*

If you could have any superpower what would it be? *Flight.*

Whos is your ultimate celebrity crush? *Paul Wesly at the moment.*

What color best represents you? *Ummm blue?*

What would your life's theme song be? *I have absolutely NO IDEA.*

Who would you cast to play you in a movie? *Umm I'm not really sure. I can't think of anyone that looks young that can play a good teen mom, I am having a mind blank.*

What celebrity best represents your vision of fashion? *Oh I have no idea. I love so many different styles.*

What would your life movie be called? *The boring but exciting life of Tina. Haha.*

What is the greatest music video of all time? *Um I never really watch music videos so I don't know. I really like the music video for "I just had sex" its funny.*

If you could star in any t.v. show, which one would it be? *Vampire Diaries or Chuck.*

What vehicle best represents you? *Something small and slow hahahaha.*

If you could bring back 1 famous person from the dead for a day, who & why? *Hmmm, not sure.*

If you became president, what would you do first? *Probably something to help homeless/hungry/less fortuniate kids. Anything really helping kids.*

If you got one tattoo, what would it be? *Well the one I plan on getting somewhat soon is the word Love on my left boob, but there are lots that I want.*

If you were on MTV's Made, what would you ask to be? *Hmm maybe a fighter? I wish I could fight!*

Who do you think is the hottest athlete? *I don't know athletes, Never pay attention to them to know what they look like.*

Who do you think is the hottest actor/actress? *Actor at the moment is Paul Wesly, Actress Mila Kunis.*

Who do you think is the hottest musician/singer/rapper? *Hmmm not really sure, theres so many of them lol.*

Who do you think is the hottest t.v. reality star? *Uh I don't really watch reality tv.*

What sport best represents you & why? *Uh I don't know. I like soccer?*

What is your most missed memory of childhood? *I can't remember my childhood.*

What is your greatest accomplishment? *Becoming a Mom.*


----------



## mayb_baby

A - Available: No

B - Best Friend: Shannon

C - Crush: None

D - Dad's Name: Mark

E - Easiest Person To Talk To: My mum 

F - Favorite Band: One Direction :blush:

G - Gummy Bears Or Worms: Gummy Bears

H - Hometown: Dungiven

I - Instrument: None

J - Job: None

K - Kids: Michael

L - Longest Car Ride: When my dog died and we had to get him

M - Milk Flavor: Plain Milk Semi Skimmed

N - Number Of Siblings: Two well I say Three

O - One Wish: My baby grows up to have a long and happy life

P - Phobias: Darkness

Q - Favorite Quote: Go on treat yourself

R - Reason To Smile: My little man

S - Song You Last Heard: Ed Sheeran - A Team on Xfactor

T - Time You Woke Up: 8am

U - Unknown Fact About Me: I did Irish dancing from the age of 5-11

V - Vegetable: Corn on the cob

W - Worst Habits: Spending money:haha:

X - X-Rays You've Had: For my ankle and my legs and toe

Y - Your Favorite Food: Crispy Aromatic Duck

Z - Zodiac Sign: Cancer


----------



## mayb_baby

If you could live in any other place, where & why? Australia for the babes ;)

What animal best represents you & why? A tiger looks friendly until you piss it off

What is the craziest thing you ever did? Climbed an old broken down building.

If you could meet anyone, who would it be & why? No one interests me that much

If you could go back in time & live in any decade, which would it be & why? Umm 1900's I 'd love to see how my life would be

If you could have any superpower what would it be? Invisibility

Whos is your ultimate celebrity crush? Taylor Laurenter 

What color best represents you? Red 

What would your life's theme song be? :/

Who would you cast to play you in a movie? What ever you give me ;)

What celebrity best represents your vision of fashion? Katie Holmes bit of everything

What would your life movie be called? Lorna's movie

What is the greatest music video of all time?Don't know

If you could star in any t.v. show, which one would it be? Gossip Girl

What vehicle best represents you? A mini

If you could bring back 1 famous person from the dead for a day, who & why? Dunno

If you became president, what would you do first? Drive a car around my house ;)

If you got one tattoo, what would it be? I have 3

If you were on MTV's Made, what would you ask to be? Thinner

Who do you think is the hottest athlete? Beckham

Who do you think is the hottest actor/actress? Actor at the moment is Taylor Laurenter, Actress Mila Kunis.

Who do you think is the hottest musician/singer/rapper? Rihanna

Who do you think is the hottest t.v. reality star? Don't know

What sport best represents you & why? Don't know

What is your most missed memory of childhood? Ummm Christmas

What is your greatest accomplishment? Being a mum and going to university ;)


----------



## Bexxx

OCTOBER 8th
If you could live in any other place, where & why? Uh, Glasgow. 'Cause it's cool.

What animal best represents you & why? A hippo. Lazy but deadly

What is the craziest thing you ever did? :shrug:

If you could meet anyone, who would it be & why? Billie Joe Armstrong :cloud9:

If you could go back in time & live in any decade, which would it be & why? 20's looked pretty snazzy.

If you could have any superpower what would it be? All of them. Or just invisibility

Whos is your ultimate celebrity crush? Bille Joe Armstrong/James McAvoy/Gerald Butler.

What color best represents you? Grey

What would your life's theme song be? Homecoming - Green Day

Who would you cast to play you in a movie? Scarlett Johannson or however you spell it. Not 'cause I look like her, but I she's hot

What celebrity best represents your vision of fashion? Probably Kristen Stewart or summit. Not that I want to look like her but she's generally laid back right?

What would your life movie be called? Bexinator

What is the greatest music video of all time? Err, One by Metallica is quite good.

If you could star in any t.v. show, which one would it be? ER!

What vehicle best represents you? A honda, their headlights look like evil eyes, I always have a face like thunder.

If you could bring back 1 famous person from the dead for a day, who & why? :shrug:

If you became president, what would you do first?  Compulsory veganism. Lol I dunno. Buy a lot of things with my new mega pay cheque

If you got one tattoo, what would it be? I really want the GOW cog.

If you were on MTV's Made, what would you ask to be? Ballet dancer

Who do you think is the hottest athlete? Andy Murray?

Who do you think is the hottest actor/actress? James McAvoy

Who do you think is the hottest musician/singer/rapper? Billie Joe Armstrong!!

Who do you think is the hottest t.v. reality star? The guy that plays Carter in ER

What sport best represents you & why? Shinty. 'Cause it's pretty angry.

What is your most missed memory of childhood? My friends :cry:

What is your greatest accomplishment? Creating Isla


----------



## Julymom2be

OCTOBER 7th

A - Available: Yes

B - Best Friend: My cousin

C - Crush: Josh, hes in my Econ 101 class

D - Dad's Name: James

E - Easiest Person To Talk To: My cousin

F - Favorite Band: Mumford & Sons

G - Gummy Bears Or Worms: Worms

H - Hometown: Lilly

I - Instrument: I played a saxophone

J - Job: student

K - Kids: Isabella - 2 months

L - Longest Car Ride: 5 hours

M - Milk Flavor: Chocolate

N - Number Of Siblings: one

O - One Wish: cant say or it wont come true

P - Phobias: Snakes, Death, Anything happening to Belle

Q - Favorite Quote: "I might not be everything you ever wanted, but i'm always going to be more than you deserve" and "She's beautiful as usual with bruises on her ego and the killer instinct tells her to be aware of evil men"

R - Reason To Smile: Belle

S - Song You Last Heard: calling all the monsters

T - Time You Woke Up: 6

U - Unknown Fact About Me: I hate moutain dew

V - Vegetable: All kinds

W - Worst Habits: biting my nails

X - X-Rays You've Had: 5 maybe

Y - Your Favorite Food: Stuffed shells

Z - Zodiac Sign: gemini


----------



## Julymom2be

OCTOBER 8th
If you could live in any other place, where & why? I honestly dont know right now

What animal best represents you & why? A penguin..because my brother tells me i walk funny, lol

What is the craziest thing you ever did? Me and a guy snuck into a house that was for sale and yeah, lol

If you could meet anyone, who would it be & why? 

If you could go back in time & live in any decade, which would it be & why? i would have to say 80's 

If you could have any superpower what would it be? i just wish i could multi-task ha

Whos is your ultimate celebrity crush? Gerald Butler, Jake Gyllenhaal, and Ryan Gosling

What color best represents you? Purple

What would your life's theme song be? Liar - Mumford and Sons

Who would you cast to play you in a movie? Not one clue

What celebrity best represents your vision of fashion? Rachel Zoe

What would your life movie be called? oh i dont know

What is the greatest music video of all time? idk..i dont really watch them

If you could star in any t.v. show, which one would it be? Scrubs!

What vehicle best represents you? suzuki kizashi

If you could bring back 1 famous person from the dead for a day, who & why? Jimmy Carter. I loved him as a president

If you became president, what would you do first? explore the white house

If you got one tattoo, what would it be? Isabellas footprints from when she was born with her name and birthdate

If you were on MTV's Made, what would you ask to be? competitive cheerleader

Who do you think is the hottest athlete? reggie bush

Who do you think is the hottest actor/actress? Ryan Gosling

Who do you think is the hottest musician/singer/rapper? T.I.

Who do you think is the hottest t.v. reality star? not sure

What sport best represents you & why? Soccer, i like it a lot

What is your most missed memory of childhood? friends

What is your greatest accomplishment? Being a single mom


----------



## bbyno1

OCTOBER 7th

A - Available: No

B - Best Friend: My OH

C - Crush: OH

D - Dad's Name: Lee

E - Easiest Person To Talk To: My mum

F - Favorite Band: JLS :rofl:

G - Gummy Bears Or Worms: Worms

H - Hometown: London

I - Instrument: Used to play the recorder and violin lol

J - Job: Unemplyed

K - Kids: Aliyah and bump

L - Longest Car Ride: 3hours to London

M - Milk Flavor: Banana

N - Number Of Siblings: One sister and 3 1/2 sisters

O - One Wish: For me and OH to live happily ever after (how cheesy lol)

P - Phobias: Spiders,staying alone in the night,lifts and heights

Q - Favorite Quote: Oh erm,i don't really know any lol 'what goes around comes around?'
R - Reason To Smile: Aliyah :)

S - Song You Last Heard: Theme tune to Baby Jake:haha:

T - Time You Woke Up: 7.30

U - Unknown Fact About Me: I have my twin inside me (dermoid cysts)

V - Vegetable: Erm cauliflour probably

W - Worst Habits: Biting my lips (like the inside iykwim)

X - X-Rays You've Had: None

Y - Your Favorite Food: Chinese!

Z - Zodiac Sign: Libra


----------



## bbyno1

If you could live in any other place, where & why? Cyprus,because i lived there before and lovedd it!

What animal best represents you & why? Cat. Im so curious with everything. Nice and cuddly but i can turn on people so fast :haha:

What is the craziest thing you ever did? Hid in my local shopping centre to get locked in for the night with a friend

If you could meet anyone, who would it be & why? Cameron (just to tell him how much i hate him:rofl:

If you could go back in time & live in any decade, which would it be & why? I wouldn't

If you could have any superpower what would it be? Be invisable

Whos is your ultimate celebrity crush? Harvey (So Solid)

What color best represents you? Pink

What would your life's theme song be? None atm lol

Who would you cast to play you in a movie? Jessica Alba

What celebrity best represents your vision of fashion? Cheryl Cole?

What would your life movie be called? You never know what happens behind closed doors (horror film)lol!

What is the greatest music video of all time?Spice girls:rofl:

If you could star in any t.v. show, which one would it be? Big Brother

What vehicle best represents you? Sports car

If you could bring back 1 famous person from the dead for a day, who & why? 2pac

If you became president, what would you do first? Create moree moneyy

If you got one tattoo, what would it be? Aliyahs name

If you were on MTV's Made, what would you ask to be? D cup lol

Who do you think is the hottest athlete? No one comes to mind

Who do you think is the hottest actor/actress? ..?

Who do you think is the hottest musician/singer/rapper? Rihanna

Who do you think is the hottest t.v. reality star? ?

What sport best represents you & why? Football coz i love kicking peoples ankles lol

What is your most missed memory of childhood? Having no worries and always being so happy

What is your greatest accomplishment? Being a mummy


----------



## bbyno1

1. How old will you be in five years? 28

2. Who did you spend at least two hours with today? Aliyah and OH

3. How tall are you? 5 foot 6

4. What do you look forward to most in the next six weeks? Seeing my mum,going for my NHS 20 week scan,going for my Babybond scan & finally being able to buy loads of baby clothes etc!

5. What's the last movie you saw?Anuva hood

6. Who was the last person you called?OH who told me he would be back soon and still isn't:dohh:

7. Who was the last person to call you?Lauren

8. What was the last text message you received?My mum

9. Who was the last person to leave you a voicemail?Erm some landlord company?

10. Do you prefer to call or text?Textt from everyone. Prefer calls from OH though

11. What were you doing at 12am last night? Trying to get to sleep

12. Are your parents married/separated/divorced? Divorced

13. When is the last time you saw your mom? 2weeks ago ish

14. What color are your eyes? Brown

15. Do you own slippers? Yeahh

16. What are you wearing right now? Pjs

17. What is your favorite christmas song? All I Want For Christmass Is Youu..

18. Where is your favorite place to be? In the sunshine!

19. Where is your least favorite place to be?Hospital

20. Africa-NewZealand-Japan? NewZealand!

21. Where do you think you'll be in 10 years?Who knows?

22. Do you tan or burn? Tan lots:)

23. What did you fear was going to get you at night as a child?The man that stayed under my bed

24. What was the last thing that really made you laugh? Aliyah

25. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2

26. When did u last get in a argument? 2 weeks ago with my OH

27. Do you have a laptop or desktop computer? Laptop

28. Do you sleep with or without clothes on?No matter the weather-knickers and bra

29. What color are your walls? Magnolia

30. How many pillows do you sleep with? 1

31. What is your favorite season? Summer

32. What do you like about fall? What??

33. What do you like about winter?Snuggling up in bed with a hot chocolate

34. What do you like about the summer? Nice days out,going beach and sunbathing!

35. What do you like about spring?Its pleasent:D

36. How many states have you lived in? Is Cyprus and London the same state?lol im so rubbish at this

37. What states have you lived in? England?

38. Do you prefer shoes, socks, or bare feet? Bare feet if there is no crumbs lurking!

39. Are you a social person?I want to be but something holds me back..

40. What was the last thing you ate? Chicken kebeb and chips

41. Have you tried escargo? No?Dunno what it is even?

42. What is your favorite ice cream?Mint chocolate chip & vanilla

43. What is your favorite dessert? Chocolate cake

44. Have you drank a Shirley Temple? No.Never heard of it

45. What kind of jelly do you like on your PB & J sandwich? Huh?

46. Do you like Chinese food? Yessss!

47. Do you like coffee?Eww but i like the smell

48. How many glasses of water, a day, do you drink on average? 1?

49. What do you drink in the morning? Nothing..

50. How often do you shower? Every day

51. Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed? Yeah. Chad gets mad at me when i try to take both sides at once!

52. Do you know how to play poker? No


----------



## mayb_baby

*1. How old will you be in five years?* 25

*2. Who did you spend at least two hours with today?* OH and Michael

*3. How tall are you?* 5 foot 1

*4. What do you look forward to most in the next six weeks?* Halloween ;) Nottingham:happydance:

*5. What's the last movie you saw?* Miss Congeniality 2

*6. Who was the last person you called?* Mum

*7. Who was the last person to call you?* Shannon

*8. What was the last text message you received?* Cousin about going out for Halloween

*9. Who was the last person to leave you a voicemail?* Solicitor

*10. Do you prefer to call or text?* Calls

*11. What were you doing at 12am last night?* On laptop I think

*12. Are your parents married/separated/divorced?* Separated

*13. When is the last time you saw your mom?* Today

*14. What color are your eyes?* Brownish

*15. Do you own slippers?* Yeah

*16. What are you wearing right now?* Pj top

*17. What is your favorite christmas song?* Jingle bell Rock:winkwink:

*18. Where is your favorite place to be?* Home with my baby

*19. Where is your least favorite place to be?* Funerals

*20. Africa-NewZealand-Japan?* NewZealand 

*21. Where do you think you'll be in 10 years?* Teaching hopefully, with a mortgage on a nice home and maybe another baby or two 

*22. Do you tan or burn?* Tan sometimes burn (shoulders)

*23. What did you fear was going to get you at night as a child?* If I had an arm or leg hanging out I would be dragged under the bed

*24. What was the last thing that really made you laugh?* Michael

*25. How many TVs do you have in your house?* 4

*26. When did u last get in a argument?* 2 nights ago with my OH

*27. Do you have a laptop or desktop computer?* Laptop

*28. Do you sleep with or without clothes on?* Underwear and bra

*29. What color are your walls?* Magnolia

*30. How many pillows do you sleep with?* 2

*31. What is your favorite season?* Winter

*32. What do you like about fall?* Halloween

*33. What do you like about winter?* Christmas, LOs Birthday, Cosy fire, long winter nights

*34. What do you like about the summer?* Beach, sun bathing, bright evenings 

*35. What do you like about spring?* Lambs:cloud9:

*36. How many states have you lived in?* 2 countries

*37. What states have you lived in?* England, Northern Ireland (countries)

*38. Do you prefer shoes, socks, or bare feet?* Bare feet

*39. Are you a social person?* Don't think so

*40. What was the last thing you ate?* A slice of ham pizza

*41. Have you tried escargo?* No

*42. What is your favorite ice cream?* plain

*43. What is your favorite dessert?* Don't eat dessert

*44. Have you drank a Shirley Temple?* Never heard of it

*45. What kind of jelly do you like on your PB & J sandwich?* I hate peanut butter and jam

*46. Do you like Chinese food?* Yes

*47. Do you like coffee? *Addicted 

*48. How many glasses of water, a day, do you drink on average?* 3bottles

*49. What do you drink in the morning?* Coffee

*50. How often do you shower?* Every other day

*51. Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?* Yeah, The one beside the cott:dohh:

*52. Do you know how to play poker?* Odd time but I am crap


----------



## 112110

1. How old will you be in five years? 22

2. Who did you spend at least two hours with today? My Mom and Brayden.

3. How tall are you? 5 foot 7

4. What do you look forward to most in the next six weeks? Brayden's ... birthday :cry:

5. What's the last movie you saw? Train.

6. Who was the last person you called? Grandfather.

7. Who was the last person to call you? OH's Mom?

8. What was the last text message you received? Dillon, 'MISS YOU MOST'

9. Who was the last person to leave you a voicemail? Socialworker.

10. Do you prefer to call or text? texts

11. What were you doing at 12am last night? With Dillon, we went camping ... in his backyard :smug:

12. Are your parents married/separated/divorced? Married

13. When is the last time you saw your mom? 30 seconds ago

14. What color are your eyes? green

15. Do you own slippers? yuuuuh

16. What are you wearing right now? tshirt + shorts

17. What is your favorite christmas song? Christmas Shoes!

18. Where is your favorite place to be? OH's with Brayden always <3

19. Where is your least favorite place to be? Home

20. Africa-NewZealand-Japan? :shrug:

21. Where do you think you'll be in 10 years? Moved out, graduated college, working, hopefully preggo AND married.

22. Do you tan or burn? Burn, always.

23. What did you fear was going to get you at night as a child? Someone standing outside my window [it actually happened a few times ]

24. What was the last thing that really made you laugh? Brayden.

25. How many TVs do you have in your house? 2

26. When did u last get in a argument? Everyday with my brother and dad.

27. Do you have a laptop or desktop computer? I have a laptop, rest of the family uses desktop.

28. Do you sleep with or without clothes on? With..

29. What color are your walls? Purple

30. How many pillows do you sleep with? 3+

31. What is your favorite season? Summer.

32. What do you like about fall? Halloween

33. What do you like about winter? Hot chocolate, Christmas, my birthday.

34. What do you like about the summer? Weather, no school, more Brayden time, sleeping in, relaxing. 

35. What do you like about spring? Easter.

36. How many states have you lived in? One.

37. What states have you lived in? Pennsylvania

38. Do you prefer shoes, socks, or bare feet? Bare feet

39. Are you a social person? Nah well sometimes. 

40. What was the last thing you ate? Chocolate covered pretzels. 

41. Have you tried escargo? Don't know what that is.

42. What is your favorite ice cream? Mint chocolate chip 

43. What is your favorite dessert? Milk shakes.

44. Have you drank a Shirley Temple? Nope

45. What kind of jelly do you like on your PB & J sandwich? I don't like PB&J

46. Do you like Chinese food? No gag

47. Do you like coffee? No

48. How many glasses of water, a day, do you drink on average? One bottle

49. What do you drink in the morning? Wata

50. How often do you shower? Every day

51. Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed? Nope I lay and I'm on both sides. 

52. Do you know how to play poker? Not at all


----------



## we can't wait

The Oct. 5th Survey


Spoiler
Have you ever been rushed to the hospital in an ambulance?
No. I always refuse ambulance service. I don't like them.

What was the last city you visited?
Richmond.

Do you have any plans for this weekend?
Sadly, no.

If you have a job, do you like it?
I'm a SAHM.

Have you ever sung in front of a lot of people?
Yes. I was in the chorus.

Do people tell you that you have a nice voice?
Some do.

Are you still in high school?
No. I graduated in '09.

Do you have your permit or license?
Yes, a license.

When was the last time you went swimming?
When I was pregnant... So early June.

Do you like any kinds of fruit?
I like most fruits.

What jewlery do you wear everyday?
5 earrings. Wedding ring. Class ring. Bracelet from my mom. Necklace from DH.

Are you waiting for something right now?
DH to get home.

Do you cry easily?
Sometimes.

When was the last time you cried?
Last night.

What are you looking forward to within the next 3 weeks?
Halloween!

Are your parents still together?
Yes.

Have you ever been to the gynocolegist? Was it awkward?
Uhm, obviously I've been to a gyno, lol. No, it wasn't awkward. My OB/GYN is really nice. I love him, and so does DH... haha. 

Have you ever had a near death experience?
Yes.

Do you eat a lot of sweets?
Not really.

Did/Do you play sports in high school?
Yes. I played soccer, basketball, and ultimate frisbee.

Have you ever eaten at a Hard Rock Cafe?
No. DH loves them though.

What is your favorite kind of animal?
Dog. Other than that, Giraffes.

What kind of dip n' dots do you like?
Oddly, I don't really care for dip n' dots. I prefer soft-serve.

Are you afraid of roller coasters?
No, sir. I'm sometimes afraid my seatbelt will break though, haha.

What scares you the most in life?
Losing my daughter, DH, and parents.

The Oct. 6 Survey

Spoiler
1. How old will you be in five years?
25.

2. Who did you spend at least two hours with today?
LO.

3. How tall are you?
5'6"

4. What do you look forward to most in the next six weeks?
Halloween!

5. What's the last movie you saw?
Made of Honor is on TV. Last movie in theatre was Deathly Hallows Pt. 2.

6. Who was the last person you called?
Sasha. (A guy DH is friends with)

7. Who was the last person to call you?
Sasha.

8. What was the last text message you received?
Facebook update.

9. Who was the last person to leave you a voicemail?
DH.

10. Do you prefer to call or text?
Text.

11. What were you doing at 12am last night?
Sleeping.

12. Are your parents married/separated/divorced?
Married.

13. When is the last time you saw your mom?
Yesterday.

14. What color are your eyes?
Brown.

15. Do you own slippers?
Yes.

16. What are you wearing right now?
T-shirt and lounge pants.

17. What is your favorite christmas song?
I can't remember the name, but it's called Winter Wizards or something like that.

18. Where is your favorite place to be?
With my family.

19. Where is your least favorite place to be?
DMV.

20. Africa-NewZealand-Japan?
New Zealand.

21. Where do you think you'll be in 10 years?
Hopefully happy!

22. Do you tan or burn?
I burn once, then tan really well.

23. What did you fear was going to get you at night as a child?
A killer.

24. What was the last thing that really made you laugh?
Either my mom or DH.

25. How many TVs do you have in your house?
We have two.

26. When did u last get in a argument?
Yesterday.

27. Do you have a laptop or desktop computer?
Laptop + tablet.

28. Do you sleep with or without clothes on?
With.

29. What color are your walls?
In our bedroom we have cream colored walls and one blue accent wall. In LO's room her walls are pink. 

30. How many pillows do you sleep with?
A ton!

31. What is your favorite season?
Spring.

32. What do you like about fall?
Cool weather, pretty leaves.

33. What do you like about winter?
Snow & Christmas.

34. What do you like about the summer?
Trips to the beach! 

35. What do you like about spring?
It's so nice outside and pretty flowers!

36. How many states have you lived in?
Just one.

37. What states have you lived in?
Virginia.

38. Do you prefer shoes, socks, or bare feet?
Bare feet.

39. Are you a social person?
Yes.

40. What was the last thing you ate?
Taco salad.

41. Have you tried escargo?
No.

42. What is your favorite ice cream?
Moosetracks!

43. What is your favorite dessert?
Chocolate chip cookies.

44. Have you drank a Shirley Temple?
No.

45. What kind of jelly do you like on your PB & J sandwich?
Grape.

46. Do you like Chinese food?
Yes!

47. Do you like coffee?
Yes.

48. How many glasses of water, a day, do you drink on average?
Usually only 2, sometimes 3. :blush:

49. What do you drink in the morning?
I don't usually have anything to drink in the morning.

50. Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
Yes. 

51. Do you know how to play poker?
Yes.


----------



## annawrigley

we can't wait said:


> Have you ever been rushed to the hospital in an ambulance?
> No. I always refuse ambulance service. I don't like them.

Lol. Can't have needed one then


----------



## we can't wait

lol, Anna. I wasn't dying, obviously. :haha:
I was in a car accident where I sprained my neck, but refused the ambulance because I didn't want to be strapped to a back board. It freaks me out to not have use of my arms. I just had my dad drive me to the hospital to get checked out. :thumbup:


----------



## mayb_baby

Lol they don't always strap you down :haha: only if necessary you can sit up lol


----------



## we can't wait

If you've been in an accident they strap you down. At least here they do. The police officer was required to hold my neck until an ambulance arrived to check me out/get refusal papers signed.

:thumbup:


----------



## annawrigley

Ahhh I see! :D


----------



## PrettyFlower

Because I'm really bored I'm feeling a might do quite a lot of these... not saying I'll get through them all but here's trying =P


Spoiler
Have you kissed anyone? _Yes_

Do you miss anyone right now? _Yes_

Are you single or taken? _Single _

Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours? _Nope_

Have you ever done any illegal drugs? _Not that I can remember!_

How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend? _N/A ):_

What color is your hair? _Brown_

What color are your fingernails? _Blue_

What color are your toenails? _Blue_

What color are your eyes? _Brown_

Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta? _ None of the above ;D_

Do you have any piercings? _Just my ears but I want my tongue and belly-button done_

How about tattoos? _None, but I want one!_

Do you have any pets? _I have a dog _

What time did you wake up this morning? _Herself woke me up around 8am_

Who was your last phone call to? _My mother_

What is your middle name? _Emily_

Have you ever been to Mexico? _Nope_

Where was your default taken? _I didn't take my default_

Who took it? _I found it on the internet _

Can you drive? legally? _Yes, & No_

What are you listening to right now? _My TV, Jeremy Kyle Show _

What song do you want played at your wedding? _I've Had The Time Of My Life_

How many cd's do you own? _Very little actually, I use my ipod_

When did you last laugh? _Yesterday_

When did you last say i love you? _Today_

Can you play an instrument? _I can play clarinet and guitar_

If you were a superhero what power would you want? _Endless energy_

What is your name? _Chelle_

How old are you? _19_

How old do you look? _About 16/17!_

Where were you born? _Northern Ireland_

Do you have any siblings? _1 brother_

How tall are you? _5'5''_

What shoes do you wear most? _Pumps_

Do you wear any jewlery? _Ring, necklace and sometimes ear-rings_

Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks? _I have depression and anxiety, which leads on to panic attacks_

Have you ever done any type of drug? _Yes_

What makes you angry and sad? _People who stigmatise_

Do you believe in soulmates and true love? _I believe in true love_

Who was the last person you dated steadily? _My Ex_


----------



## cammy

Spoiler
OCTOBER 4th
In 5 words describe

Your personality- shy, mummy, clumsy, easily depressed :(

Your dad - short, awesome with teachers humour

Your spouse - ranga, tree climber, singer, artsy.

Your kid(s)- cute, smart, strong, mummys boy

Your best friend- dont really have one now

Your health - know when tests come back 

Your mood-upset, bored, sleepy, so full

Your home- big but has no backyard :(

IN 4 WORDS DECSRIBE

What you like most about people- honesty, fun, caring, realiable.

What you had for lunch yesterday- turkey, lettuce, cucumber, tomato

What you dislike most about people- dishonesty, judgemental, self-centred, unhygenic

Your last interaction with your spouse-he asked for money

Your last date- a million years ago

Your last run in with your ex- awkward silence, avoided eachother

You last gift- gifts in the hospital

Your last fight with a family member- unfair, un-called for, sad

Your last big issue with your kid(s) colic, reflux, no sleep

IN 3 WORDS DESCRIBE

Ice cream- not my thing

Disneyland- have never been

The USA- never been there

Pets- a pet bird

Diet drinks- mum is addicted

IN 2 WORDS DESCRIBE

Work- being mummy

Bills- too much

Cell phones- so expensive

Computers- prefer laptops

Candy-black licorise(sp?)

IN 1 WORD DESCRIBE

The love of your life- sad

The weather- dark

Your mom- devil

Your favorite family member- Alexander

The one person you can tell ANYTHING to without a worry- BnB (lol)


----------



## cammy

PrettyFlower said:


> Because I'm really bored I'm feeling a might do quite a lot of these... not saying I'll get through them all but here's trying =P
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Have you kissed anyone? _Yes_
> 
> Do you miss anyone right now? _Yes_
> 
> Are you single or taken? _Single _
> 
> Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours? _Nope_
> 
> Have you ever done any illegal drugs? _Not that I can remember!_
> 
> How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend? _N/A ):_
> 
> What color is your hair? _Brown_
> 
> What color are your fingernails? _Blue_
> 
> What color are your toenails? _Blue_
> 
> What color are your eyes? _Brown_
> 
> Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta? _ None of the above ;D_
> 
> Do you have any piercings? _Just my ears but I want my tongue and belly-button done_
> 
> How about tattoos? _None, but I want one!_
> 
> Do you have any pets? _I have a dog _
> 
> What time did you wake up this morning? _Herself woke me up around 8am_
> 
> Who was your last phone call to? _My mother_
> 
> What is your middle name? _Emily_
> 
> Have you ever been to Mexico? _Nope_
> 
> Where was your default taken? _I didn't take my default_
> 
> Who took it? _I found it on the internet _
> 
> Can you drive? legally? _Yes, & No_
> 
> What are you listening to right now? _My TV, Jeremy Kyle Show _
> 
> What song do you want played at your wedding? _I've Had The Time Of My Life_
> 
> How many cd's do you own? _Very little actually, I use my ipod_
> 
> When did you last laugh? _Yesterday_
> 
> When did you last say i love you? _Today_
> 
> Can you play an instrument? _I can play clarinet and guitar_
> 
> If you were a superhero what power would you want? _Endless energy_
> 
> What is your name? _Chelle_
> 
> How old are you? _19_
> 
> How old do you look? _About 16/17!_
> 
> Where were you born? _Northern Ireland_
> 
> Do you have any siblings? _1 brother_
> 
> How tall are you? _5'5''_
> 
> What shoes do you wear most? _Pumps_
> 
> Do you wear any jewlery? _Ring, necklace and sometimes ear-rings_
> 
> Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks? _I have depression and anxiety, which leads on to panic attacks_
> 
> Have you ever done any type of drug? _Yes_
> 
> What makes you angry and sad? _People who stigmatise_
> 
> Do you believe in soulmates and true love? _I believe in true love_
> 
> Who was the last person you dated steadily? _My Ex_

ha me too


----------



## cammy

Spoiler
October 5th

Have you ever been rushed to the hospital in an ambulance? yeah sort of, when I had pre-eclampsia

What was the last city you visited? melbourne

Do you have any plans for this weekend? not that I know of

If you have a job, do you like it? SAHM I love it :D

Have you ever sung in front of a lot of people? yep, I sung at my sister's wedding

Do people tell you that you have a nice voice? ha no lol, but then I dont sing anymore

Are you still in high school? nope, thankgod

Do you have your permit or license? I have my learners

When was the last time you went swimming? long time ago, the start of the year probably

Do you like any kinds of fruit? I like alot, my fav is watermelon

What jewlery do you wear everyday? no, hardly ever wear jewelry

Are you waiting for something right now? not really

Do you cry easily? I never used to but since being pregnant I do

When was the last time you cried? yesterday

What are you looking forward to within the next 3 weeks? to go to my first mummys group

Are your parents still together? yes, but they are so much better off alone

Have you ever been to the gynocolegist? my preg. doc was one, does that count?

Have you ever had a near death experience? not that I know of.

Do you eat a lot of sweets? nope

Did/Do you play sports in high school? yep, lots

Have you ever eaten at a Hard Rock Cafe? no, not even sure if we have one

What is your favorite kind of animal? dont know, it used to be the panda

What kind of dip n' dots do you like? wha?

Are you afraid of roller coasters? nope

What scares you the most in life? being alone, loosing my family, especially OH and Alexander


----------



## cammy

Spoiler
OCTOBER 7th
A - Available: no

B - Best Friend: no

C - Crush: only 1

D - Dad's Name: Russell

E - Easiest Person To Talk To: Alexander lol

F - Favorite Band: Breaking Benjamin

G - Gummy Bears Or Worms: Both

H - Hometown: Here

I - Instrument: piano, guitar, trumpet, clarinet, bass

J - Job: SAHM and proud 

K - Kids: 1

L - Longest Car Ride: TO the top of Australia.....whilst preggas. YIKES

M - Milk Flavor:strawberry

N - Number Of Siblings: 5

O - One Wish: to be a happy family

P - Phobias: loosing OH or Alexander

Q - Favorite Quote: "To live would be an awfully big adventure"

R - Reason To Smile: love

S - Song You Last Heard: cant remember

T - Time You Woke Up: 530

U - Unknown Fact About Me: I was born to replace my deceased brother

V - Vegetable: carrot

W - Worst Habits: atm..crying :(

X - X-Rays You've Had: teeth

Y - Your Favorite Food: watermelon

Z - Zodiac Sign: taurus


----------



## lauram_92

Too lazy to read other peoples and too lazy to do my own :thumbup:


----------



## Burchy314

Sorry I haven't kept up with this lol. Ill post some up soon.


----------



## missZOEEx

*October 3rd.*

Have you kissed anyone? * Yes. *
Do you miss anyone right now? * Nope, I have everyone I love with me at the moment *
Are you single or taken? *Happily Taken.*
Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours? *Nup.*
Have you ever done any illegal drugs? *Maybe...*
How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend? *We live together.*
What color is your hair? *Close to black.*
What color are your fingernails? *Uh, French Tip.*
What color are your toenails? *Black *
What color are your eyes? *Blue. wish they were brown!*
Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta? *what's straightedge & prep? coz I'm none of the other ones? ha.*
Do you have any piercings? *Yes. Ears x4, Nose, Belly.*
How about tattoos? *Not yet.*
Do you have any pets? *ugh, horses, snake, cat, puppy & fish*
What time did you wake up this morning? *6.30 (fed baby & back to sleep til 9!)*
Who was your last phone call to? *Conor (OH)*
What is your middle name? *Elizabeth*
Have you ever been to Mexico? *Never been out of Oz. :/*
Where was your default taken? *Crap. Can't remember what it is!*
Who took it? *As above. *
Can you drive? legally? *No.... I'm working on it?*
What are you listening to right now? *My little sister. :/*
What song do you want played at your wedding? *When will I be loved - from 8 seconds.*
How many cd's do you own? *None. :O*
When did you last laugh? *5 minutes ago?*
When did you last say i love you? *Just then. *
Can you play an instrument? *Many.*
If you were a superhero what power would you want? *Invisibility would be cool.. *
What is your name? *Zoee*
How old are you? *17.*
How old do you look? *OH said 19? lol*
Where were you born? *In Australia. :/*
Do you have any siblings? *5 brothers, 3 sisters.*
How tall are you? *not very..*
What is your heritage? *Uh, I have NZ, British & Australian.*
What shoes do you wear most? *Thongs!*
Do you wear any jewlery? *Yeah*
What non-materialistic things make you happy? *My Family!*
What materialistic things make you happy? *Clothes, Shoes, Phone!*
Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks? *Depression & Anxiety*
Have you ever done any type of drug? *Yah*
What makes you angry and sad? *HEAPS OF THINGS!*
Do you believe in soulmates and true love? *Uhhh, I would have to say yes.*
Who was the last person you dated steadily? *Does OH count?*

well, that's the first one down. lol; sorry - I'm not sure how to put it in a spoiler.... :)


----------



## hawalkden

Owwww I love Surveys :blush:. Geek I know haha. Sorry if I repost the ones you've added. I might get a little carried away! haha :)

Have you kissed anyone? *Yes*
Do you miss anyone right now? *A little*
Are you single or taken? *Taken*
Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours? *No*
Have you ever done any illegal drugs? *No*
How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend? *We live together *
What colour is your hair? *Blonde*
What colour are your fingernails? *Clear*
What colour are your toenails? *Red*
What colour are your eyes? *Sea Blue*
Do you have any piercings? *Yes - 4*
How about tattoos? *Yes - 3*
Do you have any pets? *Yes &#8211; 1 Cat *
What time did you wake up this morning? *9am*
Who was your last phone call to? *Local College*
What is your middle name? *Anne*
Have you ever been to Mexico? *No*
Where was your default taken? *OH Bedroom At Parents*
Who took it? *OH*
Can you drive? Legally? *No*
What are you listening to right now? *OH ranting at the Xbox game!*
What song do you want played at your wedding? *Everything &#8211; Michael Buble*
How many cd's do you own? *Not many, mainly all downloaded from Itunes!*
When did you last laugh? *At OH about an hour ago singing to bumpo*
When did you last say i love you? *This morning to OH*
Can you play an instrument? *No, wish I could though!*
If you were a superhero what power would you want? *To be invisible*

What is your name? *Heather :wave:*
How old are you?*21 *
How old do you look?*18? I get asked for ID all the time!  *
Where were you born?* Lancashire. UK*
Do you have any siblings?*No Only Child  *
How tall are you?*5 Foot *
What shoes do you wear most?*Uggs! *
Do you wear any jewlery?*At the moment due to swollen fingers all rings have been taken off!  *
What non-materialistic things make you happy? *My OH  *
What materialistic things make you happy? *My home *
Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks? *Slight Depression. I worry alllll the time though! *
Have you ever done any type of drug? *No *
What makes you angry and sad? *A lot of things. To many to list! *
Do you believe in soulmates and true love? *Yes. My OH is my everything. *
Who was the last person you dated steadily? *OH we've been together for 3 years in November! *

Have you ever been rushed to the hospital in an ambulance? *Not by ambulance, but self admitted was rushed*
What was the last city you visited?*London *
Do you have any plans for this weekend?*Meal for my dads birthday . Yummy Chinese  *
If you have a job, do you like it?*Currently on Maternity Leave. I hate the place I worked but love the career/job I do. Working with children. *
Have you ever sung in front of a lot of people?*No never and never will do I'm to  for any of that! *
Do people tell you that you have a nice voice?*No don't think so! *
Are you still in high school?*No. Wish I was though. I had so fun times/memories being at that place! *
Do you have your permit or license?*No *
When was the last time you went swimming?*Probably about a year ago. I did want to go aqua-natal but don't have the confidence at all. I'm defiantly going to go to Mummy and Baby swimming when Peanut is here  *
Do you like any kinds of fruit?*Yes. Strawberries and Pineapple yummy. *
What jewlery do you wear everyday?*Before my fingers went swollen due to pregnancy. I use to wear my engagement ring.*
Are you waiting for something right now?*For Peanuts arrival in 6 weeks time. Hurry up! *
Do you cry easily?*Yes way to easily. Even more so with the pregnancy hormones inside of me at the moment!*
When was the last time you cried?*Last night when I though I was rubbish at pleasuring OH!!!!! *
What are you looking forward to within the next 3 weeks?*Thinking in less then 3 weeks we'll have Peanut in our arms. *
Are your parents still together?*Yes. *
Have you ever been to the gynocolegist? Was it awkward?*No! Only midwife has been down on my moo moo ! *
Have you ever had a near death experience?*Yes. When I was in a medical induced coma in Feb 2010 due to Diabetes. *
Do you eat a lot of sweets?*Crisps for me! *
Did/Do you play sports in high school?*No didn't play any sports. *
Have you ever eaten at a Hard Rock Cafe?*Yes *
What is your favorite kind of animal?*White Tigers *
Are you afraid of roller coasters?*Yes. I'm rubbish and waste my money buying a Theme Park ticket due to me not going on half of the rides! *
What scares you the most in life? *Being in hospital and thinking I was going to die before telling the doctors to just put me to sleep! *

Half the questions. Oooops haha


----------



## hawalkden

1. How old will you be in five years?*26 *
2. Who did you spend at least two hours with today?*OH  *
3. How tall are you?*5 Foot *
4. What do you look forward to most in the next six weeks? *Ahhhh 6 weeks. Thats when I'll be getting to hold Peanut finally  *
5. What's the last movie you saw?*Er.. Jennifers Body *
6. Who was the last person you called?*Mummy *
7. Who was the last person to call you?*Local College *
8. What was the last text message you received?*Dad *
9. Who was the last person to leave you a voicemail?*Diabetic Team *
10. Do you prefer to call or text?*Texts *
11. What were you doing at 12am last night?*Was on BnB  *
12. Are your parents married/separated/divorced?*They have been together 29 years and still not married. True Love  *
13. When is the last time you saw your mom?*Sunday *
14. What color are your eyes?*Sea Blue *
15. Do you own slippers?*Yes but I wear OHs most of the time!  *
16. What are you wearing right now?*Legging and OH top! *
17. What is your favorite christmas song?*Ahhh.. Got loads. I think I love them all! *
18. Where is your favorite place to be?*In my bed cuddling OH & peanut kicking away inside of me! *
19. Where is your least favorite place to be?*Out in the rain and before going on Mat Leave. Work ! *
20. Africa-NewZealand-Japan?*NZ *
21. Where do you think you'll be in 10 years?*Hopefully in a well estrabished job and cool house  *
22. Do you tan or burn?*Tan *
23. What did you fear was going to get you at night as a child?*The shadows I saw when I was in bed! *
24. What was the last thing that really made you laugh?*OH falling off the sofa few days ago. I wet myself! *
25. How many TVs do you have in your house?*2 *
26. When did u last get in a argument?*Few weeks ago with OH a full blown arguement about what was happening with Peanuts Nursery! *
27. Do you have a laptop or desktop computer?*Laptop *
28. Do you sleep with or without clothes on?*Nothing on both me and OH sleep naked  *
29. What color are your walls?*Cream *
30. How many pillows do you sleep with?*1 large v pillow *
31. What is your favorite season?*Winter *
32. What do you like about fall?*Colours of the trees! *
33. What do you like about winter?*Snow and this year the arrival of Peanut  *
34. What do you like about the summer?*Trying to get a tan; lack of it in the British Weather we get! *
35. What do you like about spring?*All the new things happening  *
36. How many states have you lived in?*N/A *
37. What states have you lived in?*N/A *
38. Do you prefer shoes, socks, or bare feet?*Socks *
39. Are you a social person?*No *
40. What was the last thing you ate?*Dab t-cake *
41. Have you tried escargo?*no *
42. What is your favorite ice cream?*Mini Choc Chip *
43. What is your favorite dessert?*Trickle Toffee Pudding & custard! *
44. Have you drank a Shirley Temple?*No! *
45. What kind of jelly do you like on your PB & J sandwich?*N/A *
46. Do you like Chinese food?* YES  *
47. Do you like coffee?*Yes. Tea lady me though. *
48. How many glasses of water, a day, do you drink on average?*5 pints *
49. What do you drink in the morning?*Strong Tea with 2 sugars and little milk  *
50. How often do you shower?*every other day. *
51. Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?*yes left hand side *
52. Do you know how to play poker?*no! *


----------



## hawalkden

Right my last to Surveys answered for you :blush:. I got a little carried away. I love answering questions about myself, past, presents etc :D. haha. Sorry ;).

A &#8211; Available: *no *
B - Best Friend:*OH *
C - Crush:*OH *
D - Dad's Name:*Mark *
E - Easiest Person To Talk To:*OH *
F - Favorite Band:*Avenge Sevenfold*
G - Gummy Bears Or Worms:*Gummy Bears*
H - Hometown:*Lancashire UK*
I - Instrument:*None*
J - Job:*Nursery Practitioner *
K - Kids:*Expecting first child in December. *
L - Longest Car Ride:*To Kent 9 hours!*
M - Milk Flavor:*Milk on its own nom nom nom! *
N - Number Of Siblings:*Only Child *
O - One Wish:*Got a few  *
P - Phobias:*Lorries and dying alone *
Q - Favorite Quote:*hum. Got a few. *
R - Reason To Smile:*Currently Peanut kicking loads today and OH is off for the week  *
S - Song You Last Heard:*P!nk - Heartbreak Down/b]
T - Time You Woke Up:9am 
U - Unknown Fact About Me:I have a 3rd nipple  
V - Vegetable:Peas 
W - Worst Habits:Biting my nails! 
X - X-Rays You've Had:about 5! 
Y - Your Favorite Food:Traditional Sunday Roast  
Z - Zodiac Sign:Aquarius

If you could live in any other place, where & why?NZ. Just to explore the country
What animal best represents you & why?Dont know to be honest.
What is the craziest thing you ever did?nothing much out the blue. Don't have the confedance to!
If you could meet anyone, who would it be & why?Dead or alive? If dead Mrs Monroe; she was just so glamourous  
If you could go back in time & live in any decade, which would it be & why?WW1; just to see how people coped.
If you could have any superpower what would it be?To be invisable!
Whos is your ultimate celebrity crush?Russell Brand  
What color best represents you?Yellow. I am mostly happy and bubble 
What would your life's theme song be?
Who would you cast to play you in a movie?
What celebrity best represents your vision of fashion?few of them
What would your life movie be called?Live in the crazy shoes!
What is the greatest music video of all time?Theres a few for me
If you could star in any t.v. show, which one would it be?Wouldnt want to star in any! 
What vehicle best represents you?VW Yellow Convertable Beetle  
If you could bring back 1 famous person from the dead for a day, who & why?As before Ms Monroe 
If you became president, what would you do first?N/A 
If you got one tattoo, what would it be?I want to get my next tattoo of a 50's pin up girl 
If you were on MTV's Made, what would you ask to be?N/A
Who do you think is the hottest athlete?
Who do you think is the hottest actor/actress?Carman Electra
Who do you think is the hottest musician/singer/rapper?duno
Who do you think is the hottest t.v. reality star?Duno. Don't think reality stars are 'stars'! 
What sport best represents you & why?British football. Brings out my tomboy out of me 
What is your most missed memory of childhood?Just being a child and not worrying about anything. The adults did all the worrying !
What is your greatest accomplishment?Carrying peanut  *


----------



## D_A_Me

Ooh, I love surveys and it'll bump my posts up! Is it alright if I do them all one after the after! I suppose it'll have to be!! :winkwink:


----------



## D_A_Me

Have you kissed anyone? *Yes.*

Do you miss anyone right now? *Yes, my auntie.*

Are you single or taken? *Single.*

Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours? *I don't drink, sorry!*

Have you ever done any illegal drugs? *Nope.*

How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend? *See number 2*

What color is your hair? *Blonde.*

What color are your fingernails? *French manicured.*

What color are your toenails? *Purple.*

What color are your eyes? *Blue.*

Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta? *I'm just a jeans & tee girl!*

Do you have any piercings? *No.*

How about tattoos? *Yes, I have the words "Life if ours" tattooed on my back, it has a lot of meaning for me.*

Do you have any pets? *My dog Freddie.*

What time did you wake up this morning? *Er, like 5am.*

Who was your last phone call to? *My sister!*

What is your middle name? *Tanya. So I'm Leah Tanya. Yuck!*

Have you ever been to Mexico? *Unfortunately, no.*

Where was your default taken? *I'm going to sound like a right idiot, but what??*

Who took it? *See above.*

Can you drive? legally? *Yes, yay!*

What are you listening to right now? *Nothing, but if I had my way, Britney Spears.*

What song do you want played at your wedding? *I loved her first, it's so sad*

How many cd's do you own? *Dear God, too many to count.*

When did you last laugh? *About five minutes ago, Amiee was doing her 'wiggle' dance*

When did you last say i love you? *This morning when I dropped the girls off with my sister*

Can you play an instrument? *Piano*

If you were a superhero what power would you want? *Flying.*

What is your name? *Leah*

How old are you? *19*

How old do you look? *Probably about 12!*

Where were you born? *In a hospital*

Do you have any siblings? *An older sister, Rebecca, and two younger brothers, Joe and Chris.*

How tall are you? *About 4 foot 9. Tom (ex & A&Ds Dad is about 5 foot)*

What is your heritage? *Irish/American dad & Spanish mum. No clue how I ended up in Britain!*

What shoes do you wear most? *Heels-see height question*

Do you wear any jewlery? *Not really*

What non-materialistic things make you happy? *My girls*

What materialistic things make you happy? *Hmm, clothes*

Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks? *When I was about 13, yes.*

Have you ever done any type of drug? *No*

What makes you angry and sad? *When people abuse their own children.*

Do you believe in soulmates and true love? *Definitely. I thought Tom was my soulmate, but we'll see!*

Who was the last person you dated steadily? *Tom, Amiee & Danni's dad*


----------



## 112110

Have you kissed anyone? Yes.

Do you miss anyone right now? Yesyes!

Are you single or taken? Taken<3.

Have you consumed alcohol in the past 24 hours? I don't drink.

Have you ever done any illegal drugs? I smoked weed once while I was with FOB.

How far away do you live from your boyfriend/girlfriend? Less than 5 minutes :)

What color is your hair? Blonde.

What color are your fingernails? Black tip with white lines.

What color are your toenails? Sparkly black.

What color are your eyes? Green.

Are you straightedge/emo/punk/goth/prep/gansta? I'm just me. 

Do you have any piercings? No.

How about tattoos? Nope.

Do you have any pets? Two kitties and Fish!

What time did you wake up this morning? 6am

Who was your last phone call to? BonTon. muthafuckas.

What is your middle name? Marie.

Have you ever been to Mexico? Nawh.

Where was your default taken? I will edit this when I check what it even is. 
****My bathroom.

Who took it? ME. 

Can you drive? legally? Yes!

What are you listening to right now? TV; King of the Hill.

What song do you want played at your wedding? Never thought about it d:

How many cd's do you own? Lots.

When did you last laugh? Before Brayden went to bed.

When did you last say i love you? When I put Brayden to bed.

Can you play an instrument? Yup.

If you were a superhero what power would you want? Mind reading.

What is your name? Lyz

How old are you? 17

How old do you look? I have no clue!

Where were you born? PA.

Do you have any siblings? Yes. younger brother 

How tall are you? 5foot 7

What is your heritage? American? :shrug:

What shoes do you wear most? mocs. 

Do you wear any jewlery? I never take my jewlery off.

What non-materialistic things make you happy? My boys c:

What materialistic things make you happy? foooood

Have you ever suffered from depression, anxiety, trama or panic attacks? Yeeeeeep

Have you ever done any type of drug? Tried, once.

What makes you angry and sad? Loads of things d:

Do you believe in soulmates and true love? Not suree.

Who was the last person you dated steadily? Dillon. right meow.:cloud9:


----------



## missZOEEx

*October 4th.*

IN 5 WORDS DESCRIBE 

Your personality:
*Shy. Opinionated. Honest. Extravagant. Stupid.  *

Your dad:
*Alcoholic. Druggo. Loser. Dropkick. Good-for-nothing. *

Your spouse:
*Busy. Hardworking. Kind. Good Dad. Loving. A-MAZING. *

Your kid(s):
*Little. Cute. Smiley. Happy. Love-of-my-life.*

Your best friend:
*Ooh, tough one. She's a bitch. Headstrong. Loyal. Funny. Ditzy!*

Your health:
*Not As Healthy As It Could Be? (That's 7. Oops.)*

Your mood:
*ATM? Tired. Breezy. Hungry?. Happy. Content.*

Your home:
*Hm, Homey. Big. Roof. Floor. Walls. *

IN 4 WORDS DECSRIBE

What you like most about people:
*I don't know!*

What you had for lunch yesterday:
*McDonalds. :/ had no choice.*

What you dislike most about people:
*I highly dislike arrogance!*

Your last interaction with your spouse:
*Kiss on the cheek.  (as he left for work)*

Your last date:
*Movies. Lion King 3D!*

Your last run in with your ex:
*He Congratulated LO's Birth.*

You last gift:
*I honestly can't remember - probably flowers when bub was born.*

Your last fight with a family member:
*oooh. Violent. Broken Bedroom Door!*

Your last big issue with your kid(s):
*wouldn't sleep this morning? lol*

IN 3 WORDS DESCRIBE

Ice cream:
*Cold. Yummy. Dairy?*

Disneyland:
*Never Been. *

The USA:
*Never Been there either!*

Pets
*Cute. Cuddly. Loyal.*

Diet drinks
*Not. So. Bad. *

IN 2 WORDS DESCRIBE

Work:
*Long. Days!*

Bills:
*Lame. Annoying.*

Cell phones
*LIFE-SAVERS.*

Computers:
*As Above! lol.* 

Candy:
*Diet Killer.*

IN 1 WORD DESCRIBE

The love of your life: *Amazing.*

The weather: *Sunny.*

Your mom: *Beautiful!*

Your favorite family member: *Artistic.*

The one person you can tell ANYTHING to without a worry: *Trusting.*

x


----------

